# Missing Indoor Kitty



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all
I am besides myself with worry, my indoor only cat has gone missing, we left the door open accidentally and she's gone  I have put posters everywhere, searched high and low all night and stayed up during the night with the door open in case she came home. Can anyone give me any more advice? I am thinking about getting a humane trap but not sure where I can get 1 from>?? I have read that she will be in 'scared mode' and hidden somewhere - is this true?? and why does she not respond to my calls!!Please help - absolutely devastated cat mummy!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Another one!! These cats sure know how to worry us!!

There is a very good sticky thread by Kelly-Joy at the top of this forum that explains what to do when you lose a cat. Have a read through that.

Good luck in your search x


----------



## firstprincess (Mar 1, 2011)

This happened to my british shorthair last year, she was gone for 9 days. We searched high and low, night and day. Knocked on doors, phoned local businesses, stopped cars and put up posters and called all cat rescues, the dog warden and local vets fearing the worst.

Then when I had given up all hope my little Heidi appeared looking skinny and bedragled. She must have been hiding somewhere and then finally founc the courage to get home. I know its horrible, heartbreaking but dont give up hope. Call local vets and knock on doors.

Huggles xxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Puss - please put your homing beacon on xxx

Keeping fingers and paws crossed, hopefully, she just got spoked a bit and is hiding quite near you xxx


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh no =[ I'm going through exactly the same thing right now. 

Have you called the RSPCA? Both nationwide and local, also the cats protection, local vets, and (as horrible as it sounds, I've had to do it) the council to find out if any cat has been knocked down? Usually by calling one of these they'll set you off on your way on who to call next. 

Also if you haven't yet get onto your neighbours. Some can be really helpful, not all mind, but some. She might have gone and hidden in someones shed, or greenhouse or the like.

Is she neutured? If not you might get lucky in hearing her calling. 

All the best I hope we both have positive outcomes. I'll let you know if I find anything useful to us missing kitty folk!

P.S Also put a poster in your window if you haven't yet. People are dead nosey and if they are gonna look anywhere it's in someones window!


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

I feel for you so much...really good advice has been given to you...will be sending all my positive thoughts to you and Erzs now...dont give up xxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi....we have had good news from Erzs today...hoping your fur baby has come home as well xx


----------



## GingerHound (Apr 11, 2011)

Our cat went missing for a few days - we thought she had gone for good and were devastated, until she turned up hungry several days later. We think she got locked in someone's garage, or similar. After that we bought a Loc8ter tracking device and it works a treat. The main thing is it gives you peace of mind that if the cat is nearby you can find her.

Good luck and I hope your cat turns up safe and sound.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Just checking in to see if she wandered back in. X


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

Hoping your cat is back home with you. =]


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed little kitty has now come home,xx_


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> _fingers crossed little kitty has now come home,xx_


I know ..its gone really quiet...hoping OP cat is back safe and sound.


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all
Still no luck... There are posters everywhere and all my neighbours have been really helpful. We stayed up most the night all weekend and no luck  
I rang the council (horrible) to see if ther ehad been any reports of run over kittys and nothing in the week she went missing. 
She has been gone for 6 full nights now and nobody has even caught a glimpse of her. 
I just hope she is either hiding and will pluck up the courage to come home soon or some other cat lover has offered her a better deal with chicken and steak on the menu!
Its still heart breaking and I am praying every single day that she will come home, even her sister is crying at the door for her  
thanks for all your kind words - its good to know that you're not alone and there are some decent people in the world still!!
A hopeful kitten mummy!xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dont give up hope xx

Fingers and paws crossed here for a safe return xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

You poor thing, you must be feeling so bad right now. At least you are doing everything you can to find her.

I really hope you get her back home soon. Fingers & paws crossed here for you too.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just had a thought - have any of your neighbours, or people close by that you may not know so well, gone on holiday? Are you aware of any empty houses close by?

I'm thinking that it could be a possibility that in her fear, she has run into a house she thought might be her own and the unsuspecting owners have gone off for a break without knowing she was hiding in their laundry / under bed/ in a cupboard.... 

I am convinced that this happened to Merson the first time he went awol. Last seen on a Thursday night, next seen on a Monday night. Exactly right for someone's weekend away.....


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Hope you find her soon xxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

where i live is a back to back terraced that is set up high with a balcony accross the front of all the houses so we are all pretty close and talk a lot. they have all looked in their houses and the lady next door but 1 spotted her the night she went missing sitting on her window sil, she also went into her house but bolted when she saw the other cat!! No one has gone on holiday on my row but thanks for the idea. 
I truly belive she is hiding somewhere but it's just a case of her coming out!! I left some food out on the window sil last night and it was gone in the morning but that could have been any cat!!
I am going to Tesco today to buy some strong smelling fish for her!! so hopefully this will coax her out!
It's just so frustrating...if only i could catch a quick glimpse so i knew she was ok it would set my mind at ease!! I literally can't think of anything else 24/7!! :cryin:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I live in terraced housing too. It's like a big rectangle with all the gardens pointing into the middle.

I have been through this scenario THREE times!!! 

I didn't put posters up tho', I put a 'poster / flyer' through every single letterbox going right around the block. Whilst doing this, I would also stop people in the street and stick a picture of the cat in question under their nose. I had all the kids in the area looking out for the cats - the promise of a sweetie or Ice-lolly to the kid who found it worked VERY well!! 

On each occasion, the cat-culprit in question returned home. 

Just passing this on as a/ it might be something else you can try & b/ to give you hope for a positive outcome.

Good luck & still thinking of you. 

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Good luck. I hope you find her soon. Is it possible she was calling and gone off to find herself a boyfriend? just a suggestion- know nothing about cats I hope she comes home soon 

((((hugs))))


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope she comes back!
I would also start widening the search soon. 
Franklin, our old MC, ran away for 9 months, we eventually gave up hope thinking somebody had either taken him in, he had been hit by a car or shot being mistaken for a fox. 
Somebody eventually contacted a local newspaper stating that a large breed cat had been spotted, right the other side of town, about 20 min drive away!
We eventually caught him and got him back safe and sound.

What I'm probably trying to say is don't give up hope!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Just checking in

We all got fingers and paws ceossed for you, xxxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone, your messages of support mean a lot!!
I have put flyers through doors right near my house but think I am going to go further afield now.
She has been spayed so shouldn't be after a boyfriend  
I have faith and will NEVER give up on her!!
I'll round up all the kids on my street tonight - ideal being Easter holidays.
Has anyone heard about these humane cat traps? Know of where I can rent one??xx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> Thanks everyone, your messages of support mean a lot!!
> I have put flyers through doors right near my house but think I am going to go further afield now.
> She has been spayed so shouldn't be after a boyfriend
> I have faith and will NEVER give up on her!!
> ...


We used one for Franklin. It's basically just like a large cage, and you start putting food out in it. The one we had was activated by pressure being put on the bottom as they had walked in, and the door would close. It took Franklin about a week as he was suspicious of it at first, but we got him in the end


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

where can i get one from? Can you get them in shops or only online?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry to hear that your kitty is still missing.
You will find her and I think that she is still nearby.
What I would do is put an advert in the local newspaper with a good colour photo of her and offer a reward.
I did this when one of mine went missing for 6 weeks and after advertising a few times it was the paper that got us reunited.

I also put colour pictures of her ever where, even on my front door, in the back of my car, in the schools and shops.

I know it's hard but try to keep busy and positive.

hope she turns up very soon.
we all have our fingers and paws crossed for you xx


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

You might be able to get one from your vets or a local cat shelter if you pay a deposit. Good luck.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Chez87 said:


> You might be able to get one from your vets or a local cat shelter if you pay a deposit. Good luck.


I'm inclined to agree, I was only 10 when Frankie ran away so don't know where my mum got it from. We were living in Sweden at the time too which doesn't help


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Problem with traps is that you most likely trap next door's cat and not your own, unless you know where missing kitty is hanging out. Also, be sure not to leave an automatic trap unattended as cats can panic and try to break out, sometimes resulting in terrible injuries. Also, if the trap springs and fails to trap the cat, it is very unlikely that the cat would ever fall for a trap again. Good luck in your search. Hope she comes back soon.


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh dear... I never thought of all that, I don't want her (or any other cat) to be injured! I think they are used more widely in USA as I have contacted loads of places and you only seem to be able to buy them off the web.

I'll just stick to posting flyers through letter boxes and foot searches with her favorite treats!! thanks


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Another wee thought - do not be timid or afraid to go marching up side entries, if you have those where you live.

If anyone questions your actions, just explain that you are looking for your cat. I often found that people were even more helpful again and told me that I could wander through their gardens at any time of the day or night. Although, I _THINK_ the Glaswegian accent _MAY_ have be instrumental in them being so helpful..... :scared: :ihih:


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh I was really hoping she would be back by now. =[ But like everyone has said don't give up hope that she's still out there.

You've made the dreaded call and she hasn't been knocked down so she has to be somewhere.

Have you spoken to all your neighbours? When I was searching for Leo one house wouldn't answer their door to me the 3/4 times I knocked, and they had cat food tins outside the door! Leo appeared again that night not hungry, thirsty or dirty... I wonder where he'd been!:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Erzs said:


> Oh I was really hoping she would be back by now. =[ But like everyone has said don't give up hope that she's still out there.
> 
> You've made the dreaded call and she hasn't been knocked down so she has to be somewhere.
> 
> Have you spoken to all your neighbours? When I was searching for Leo one house wouldn't answer their door to me the 3/4 times I knocked, and they had cat food tins outside the door! Leo appeared again that night not hungry, thirsty or dirty... I wonder where he'd been!:


Me thinks he'd been lodging!!! But its suprising how many do


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Praying for the safe return of your cat - never give up hope there are lots of heartwarming stories of missing cats being found on here to look thru to give you tips on what you can do and also to give you some hope keep us updated x


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

As everyone has already said...willing your cat a safe journey home to you...keep positive...we have good news on here all the time in regards to missing kitties xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I realy hope she's home soon x


----------



## BalMaiden (Apr 16, 2011)

I hope your cat comes home soon safe and well xx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks everyone. 
No sign of her at all, we went out walking at 1am and there were 100 different cats except my Tilly  all the kids on the street are helping as I said I would get them a treat if they found her. 
It's not looking good though, it's been a whole week now and there's not been a single sighting of her


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi there, so sorry there is still no news but you have to keep positive and stay strong. You have to keep believing that she will come home. We recently had an Eric thread here where Eric the cat went awol for about 2 weeks - maybe a bit more (?) and he was found & is now back home all happy again.

Did she like to sit & look out the window? I only ask because *'IF'* someone has taken a shine to her, & is maybe trying to keep her to themselves, it is worth always checking out folks windows to see if she is sitting looking out.

Do NOT give up hope - we're all here for you, we'll keep you strong.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

yeah she practically spent all her life sat on the window sil watching the world go by. Thats a good idea, funnily enough we thought another cat accross the road was her sat in someones window but then again every cat I see I think is her...it's driving me crazy!!
Tonight might be the night she returns... fingers crossed 
thanx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thinking of you ..... stay positive


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks guys - your messages of support mean a lot! 
I am going to empty my hoover tonight and spread it around near my house! I think she may still be in hiding in 'protective mode' as we have wandered the streets for 7 days now and still no sign!
I just hope that if someone has been kind enough to take her in that they get in touch and don't keep her - she is very loving, like a baby!!
Another sleepless night ahead of me listening like a zombie to the tiniest of sounds!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh dear, still missing? Sorry to hear that.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_so sorry to hear she still isnt back, keeping everything crossed she returns soon._


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> yeah she practically spent all her life sat on the window sil watching the world go by. Thats a good idea, *funnily enough we thought another cat accross the road was her sat in someones window* but then again every cat I see I think is her...it's driving me crazy!!
> Tonight might be the night she returns... fingers crossed
> thanx


Did you get close enough to ensure it wasn't her....???

I'm a suspicious old mare me, I'd be knocking on the door 'just to be sure'....

Good luck with your hoover bag tonight - I hope it works.

Fingers crossed for you hun..


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Our house cat vanished one night in November I had gone out to cover the rabbit up as fireworks were suddenly going off next door 

I came in (been out 1 minute max) got on with tea/calming the dog down etc and about an hour later heard a very loud cat fight near/in my shed-it's got a cat flap in the door so if I ever was out and my cat couldn't get in they had a shelter in there.

Long story short our cat vanished, we put posters up (I found these defaced and ripped up within hours of putting up  ) offered rewards, rang refuse collectors incase they'd seen her, vets in a 5 mile radius, cat rescue homes etc everyone and anyone and I rang daily. Nothing.

The days became a week, became a fortnight and one month on we sat down and said she's not coming home and agreed to close the kitchen window at night (December by this point!) and DH took our dog out for a late night walk to clear his head. Next thing I know he's ringing my mobile telling me to open the front door now!!! There was my little girl sat on the doorstep DH at the end of the pathway. 

She was very skinny and matted but otherwise ok. Vets confirmed she must of been shut in somewhere and lived off rain water  but with high calorie meals and love she soon bounced back.

What I'm saying is. After a month we lost hope and she came back, she was a very timid cat and was very nervy outside so preferred to be a house cat yet she found her way home? I hope yours does very soon too xxxx


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Don't give up hope, Keep doing the right things. You will get her back. All crossed here.


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear she is still missing. Fingers crossed she comes home soon


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Really feel for you-our 3 cats are all indoor cats and Ive had a few panic moments with them when Ive left the door open for a minute -or the kitchen door -which doesnt always click shut has been opened by Dougal-alias Houdini them.
Last week I was in the living room and there he was at he front living room window,looking in as if to say-Im fed up out here -can I come in?

I dont know how Id cope if I were in your position-just try to stay positive-easier said than done I know-as others have said on here-there have been similar stories -e.g.Erics story with happy endings
We are all here for you-post on here any time and there will always be someone to listen
Hoping for good news
thinking of you 
Maureen


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Guys you are all so kind, thank you!!
Had some positive news last night, my boyfriend spotted her in the car park in front of my house, she didn't look skinny or ill or anything, just casually wandering around. I quickly ran out the door with her blanket and treats but she ran away. 
I'm so happy I've at least seen her, it was precisely 1 week to the hour that she went missing that we saw her. We slept on the couch and put lots of food on the window sil but she didn't come home, 2 other cats pinched it!!
I'm just glad that I know she is alive - sounds horrible but all sorts of things go through your mind. Going to keep a look out again tonight and hopefully she will emerge again!! Good news  i'm a lot more positive now!!xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Some good news 

Hopefully she will wander in as though nothing has happened, then you can give her a good telling off


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very good news :thumbsup: Hope you manage to get hold of her. If she doesn't look skinny it may be that someone has taken her in and is feeding her.


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

thats a good point, there is a message going in the local newspaper tomorrow so that should rule that out hopefully.
I truly believe that she has been hiding in a shed (I live accross from a bakery) and this is the first time she has emerged because we have literally been looking every night for a whole week and this is the first time we have spotted her.
She is probably excited and exploring the outside world... I know she will come home when she wants cuddles  
Has anyone any advice on what to do when I do see her... I shouted her name calmly but the adrenaline took a hold of me and I was literally shaking!!do you think I will need to literally grab her??X


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi There, first up BRILLIANT NEWS that you have seen your baby!!!! :thumbup: That is a relief in itself and I am SOOOOOOO happy for you.

Second thing - what is your baby's name? I don't think you have ever told us? Although, my reading abilities are sometimes questionable so I apologise if you have told us & I missed it. :blink:

Third thing - This thread is now as addictives as Eric's was. Everytime I see that you have posted I am straight on in the hope that the news is good. 

Unfortunately, I really don't know the best way for you to get a physical hold of your little adventurer - both of my boys just came back in the window which was open 24/7 for their return. However, the wonderful thing with the PF is that whatever one person doesn't know, you can guarantee that someone else will!! 

Finger crossed for a Happy Easter Ending on this one very soon. 

PS: If you think you may be hanging around the bakery, would they let you have a nosey around their sheds so see if you can see her & maybe get her in an enclosed space?????? Just a thought...... :idea:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Trying to grab her may scare her so I would try to keep as calm as possible, offer her some treats and get her to come to you. Do you have any toys like da Bird or a laser pen that she likes to chase? It may be possible to lure her close to you with something like that.


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

she is called Tilly - I have added some photos to my album!!
Yeah its brilliant news and it has lifted a big weight off my shoulder but i'm not finished yet!!
I work in the day (not that i'm doing much work today  ) and the bakery is only open until 3pm so i could ask my mum/friend to have a look for me. 
She LOVES her laser pen so I will try that tonight!! 
Thanks again everyone, I can't explain how much better you have made me feel, just being able to talk to people who don't just say "it's only a cat" like my boss for instance!!xx


----------



## firstprincess (Mar 1, 2011)

Fantastic news 

I would try and get her to come calmly too. If u tried to gab her and missed she may then lose trust and u would find ti difficult to try again.

Try the gently gently approach first then re-assess. 

Keep us posted :001_smile:]


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> she is called Tilly - I have added some photos to my album!!
> Yeah its brilliant news and it has lifted a big weight off my shoulder but i'm not finished yet!!
> I work in the day (not that i'm doing much work today  ) and the bakery is only open until 3pm so i could ask my mum/friend to have a look for me.
> She LOVES her laser pen so I will try that tonight!!
> Thanks again everyone, I can't explain how much better you have made me feel, just being able to talk to people who don't just say "it's only a cat" like my boss for instance!!xx


Tilly....  Lovely name!!! I'll be off to oggle your album shortly.

No-one around here will EVER say "it's only a cat...." We might say "It's only a human" though.....    

Have you considered getting your boss neutered??? Sounds to me like it's the least he deserves.....


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

accdvipond said:


> Guys you are all so kind, thank you!!
> Had some positive news last night, my boyfriend spotted her in the car park in front of my house, she didn't look skinny or ill or anything, just casually wandering around. I quickly ran out the door with her blanket and treats but she ran away.
> I'm so happy I've at least seen her, it was precisely 1 week to the hour that she went missing that we saw her. We slept on the couch and put lots of food on the window sil but she didn't come home, 2 other cats pinched it!!
> I'm just glad that I know she is alive - sounds horrible but all sorts of things go through your mind. Going to keep a look out again tonight and hopefully she will emerge again!! Good news  i'm a lot more positive now!!xxx


Thats such good news.....hoping with all my heart you find her tonight xx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay so happy! It's nice to read some good new like that 

naughty little girl is probably just enjoying the outdoors life, especiialy as it isn't cold out at night and the sun is lovely to bask in when you are a kitty


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd also take a pack of prawns with you as well to try and lure her close as we as her toys,

They are not just cats, they are our family 

Keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> she is called Tilly - I have added some photos to my album!!


Both your girls are beautiful - what species is the two-legged thing holding Tilly in its arms????    

What ages are they?


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Just caught up with this, good news you have had a sighting of her, hope you can lure her home soon


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

thankyou, they are so cute!! 
Bella (white) is about 3 now and Tilly is around 1 and a half!! She's so cute!
Fingers crossed I find her tonight  thanx all, will keep you updated! xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Good news she has been sighted! Treats are a great idea to lure her to you....but also maybe think of a dangly toy, a waggle stick or even just a length of string! I know my kittens find them irresistible and it might get her close enough to be grabbed.


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

YAY! :thumbup:

I'm so glad to hear she's been sighted and I know exactly what you mean how it's taken some of the burden off. When Leo was gone I kept saying to... well whoever would listen really! That I just wanted to see him so I knew he was still out there.

I'd put bets on someone feeding her and maybe not realising she's not a stray but someones pet. Maybe it's even the bakery?

I'd be careful putting food out for her in all honesty, it might attract other cats that scare her off. But also I didn't do that for Leo because he might have come had food then left again for more adventures. I only put water out. 

She needs a reason to come home and sometimes seeing her family isn't enough whilst there are exciting things to do like chase butterflies!


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

accdvipond said:


> she is called Tilly - I have added some photos to my album!!
> Yeah its brilliant news and it has lifted a big weight off my shoulder but i'm not finished yet!!
> I work in the day (not that i'm doing much work today  ) and the bakery is only open until 3pm so i could ask my mum/friend to have a look for me.
> She LOVES her laser pen so I will try that tonight!!
> Thanks again everyone, I can't explain how much better you have made me feel, just being able to talk to people who don't just say "it's only a cat" like my boss for instance!!xx


Grrrrr  bloody boss of yours !!!!

Go get your baby....keeping everything crossed for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad you have had a sighting! and good luck tonight im keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Any news?
So hoping that you and Tilly are re-united.
Please keep us updated we are all here for you
Maureen


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all

No news, didn't see her at all last night, we stayed up most of the night but didn't spot her  
She mustn't want to come home yet but luckily I'm off work tomorrow so can stay up later without having to worry about getting up for work in the morning. Ad going in the local paper today so we'll see!!

It's just soooo frustrating!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh dear, so sorry your little adventurer is still awol 

Unfortunately, the warm weather we're having will not be helping you much - had it been chucking down with rain or very cold, you can guarantee that she'd have been banging on the front door wanting in to enjoy her home comforts!!

Here's hoping you have some better luck tonight. Did anyone pop into the bakery yesterday?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Just caught up with the thread.

I'm so sorry for you, go home little puss xxxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

yeah my mum had a look around but nothing  
I'm beginning to think she's never going to come home now!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> yeah my mum had a look around but nothing
> I'm beginning to think she's never going to come home now!


Come on hun, ya gotta stay positive. ((((HUGS))))

Tilly has just discovered that there is a BIG world called 'across the road' and she is having a good old root around. You know that she is well because you saw her a couple of nights ago.

As you have already pointed out, you can stay out later tonight because you're not working tomorrow AND you can have a good look tomorrow too because you're not at work.

Eric was away for 2 weeks+ and HE was found. You WILL get your girl back - you just need to try and be strong and be positive.

We're ALL here sending out positive vibes for you.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

have a word with your local RSPCA/Cats Protection/Smaller rescues and see if you can borrow/rent a humane trap. 

Pop it in the area she's been seen and put her favourite food in there

fingers crossed you'll soon have kitty back


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I bet you an arm and a leg that somebody sees the "pretty kitty" and feeds her  That combined with the warm weather and it enables her to be out and about exploring.


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah probably...I kind of want it to pour down so she at least tries to come home, at the minute she will be enjoying herself and none the wiser of the upset it is causing  never mind, they are fickle but I know she must be missing her sister and mamma and pappa!!
Tonight might be the night!!

In regards to the humane traps... I have my doubts about it as there are soooo many cats around where I live, last night I must have seen about 15 when I was wandering about!! so I really don't want to distress any one elses kittys!!

Thanks for your kind messages, it is so hard to stay strong and hopeful but im doing my best!! xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> Yeah probably...I kind of want it to pour down so she at least tries to come home, at the minute she will be enjoying herself and none the wiser of the upset it is causing  never mind, they are fickle but I know she must be missing her sister and mamma and pappa!!
> Tonight might be the night!!
> 
> In regards to the humane traps... I have my doubts about it as *there are soooo many cats around where I live, last night I must have seen about 15 *when I was wandering about!! so I really don't want to distress any one elses kittys!!


And there is the answer.....!!!!

Tilly is too busy *PAAAAAAARTYYYYYYYYYYYING* with all her new cat chums to come home. I've heard these raves can go on for many, many days!! I just hope Cat-Nip isin't involved or you won't see her until August!!!!!


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

ha ha ha  that cheered me up thanx!!would love her to be having a ball - which she prob is!! 
WHEN she comes home will she be any different? As in wanting to go out more, fighting with her sister etc do you think??xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> ha ha ha  that cheered me up thanx!!would love her to be having a ball - which she prob is!!
> WHEN she comes home will she be any different? As in wanting to go out more, fighting with her sister etc do you think??xx


Glad it made you smile hun. You sounded as though you needed one. 

I really can't say how she will be. Both of my boys had outdoor access before they went awol. They were no different AT ALL when they came back home. As this is whole new experience for Tilly, you might find that she wants to go out as she likes it or she might never go near an open door or window again. I suppose it will depend on the experiences she is having. Hopefully, someone else whose situation is more similar to yours will be able to inform you more accurately.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry I have only just checked in with you. I haven't got Internet service at moment as Orange are installing a new server !!!!! So relying on 3G on my mobile phone
Keep positive Hun. Tilly is safe as far as you know
and I am sure you will have your happy ending. 
Come on Tilly xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Just letting you know I'm thinking of you xxxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks again everyone... off home from work now to look for my angel! A lonnnnng night ahead of me but hopefully will have good news over Easter!!
Danielle xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed still


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Keep us posted - fingers and paws crossed x


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

hi all, just a quick update, she still hasn't come home  i think i may have spotted her accross the main road in someones garden but she wouldnt come to me, even with her fave treats!! its been 12 days now and i'm so sad  i miss her so much!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> hi all, just a quick update, she still hasn't come home  i think i may have spotted her accross the main road in someones garden but she wouldnt come to me, even with her fave treats!! its been 12 days now and i'm so sad  i miss her so much!!


Keep your chin up xxxx She's just exploring the big wide world. Could you pop over to the garden you think you saw her in? xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

just caught up with this thread, am so sorry to hear that she won't come home, it could be that as she is an indoor cat and now she has had the love of freedom she is having such a great time she wants to stay out there!! 

Not much good to you i know, i really hope you can get her to come home


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

it has been 2 full weeks today and still no sign of her. Me and my boyfriend are beginning to get exhausted with it - staying up til all hours wandering the streets. We haven't even spotted her once this whole weekend which is extremely frustrating! My mum put an ad in the local paper - costing £38!!! and nothing has come of that either. All the local shops that agreed to put flyers up have took them down - i went to the shop last night and asked why they had taken them down and the guy said "he presumed it would be home by now!!" 
I just don't understand it at all - it's as though she has vanished off the face of the earth. We have put our mortgage on hold as we were due to complete on a new house this month - I can't possibly think of moving knowing she's out there somewhere!
It's really hard work and I wouldn't wish this feeling I've had the past 2 weeks on my worst enemy!!
Running out of ideas and faith now!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

so verysorry to hear that Tilly still hasnt come home. 

But the weather is cooling down now, and we are due some rain so hopefully that will tempt her home.
Please dont give up faith. 
Have you rang aroundthe vets and council again incase something has happened between the last time you called them and now.

everything crossed xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Just checking in to see if you've had any joy. Hopefully as celicababe1986 said, weather possibly due to change, so keeping out paws and fingers crossed that she will stroll in through the door and say well, wheres my food.

Keep positive, I know we are all thinking of you xxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Really feel for you ...you are in limbo as you know that Tilly can come back at anytime but its a horrible waiting game 

Try calling all the people again that you have called before.

Maybe its worth trying to get some flyers printed and literally put them through letter boxes in your area.

I always take notice of cats when i am out and about and all it takes is one person to be aware of Tilly and call you.

Hoping this nightmare will be over for you and your boyfriend soon 

Come home Tilly...partys over xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Tilly is still off galivanting..... 

I can only repeat what has already been posted - hopefully the cooler weather will bring her home. 

Keep checking the windows of your neighbourhood in case someone has taken her in & is trying to keep her. 

Still got all paws crossed for you hun -the pain you are in is sooooo very horrible.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> it has been 2 full weeks today and still no sign of her. Me and my boyfriend are beginning to get exhausted with it - staying up til all hours wandering the streets. We haven't even spotted her once this whole weekend which is extremely frustrating! My mum put an ad in the local paper - costing £38!!! and nothing has come of that either. All the local shops that agreed to put flyers up have took them down - i went to the shop last night and asked why they had taken them down and the guy said "he presumed it would be home by now!!"
> I just don't understand it at all - it's as though she has vanished off the face of the earth. We have put our mortgage on hold as we were due to complete on a new house this month - I can't possibly think of moving knowing she's out there somewhere!
> It's really hard work and I wouldn't wish this feeling I've had the past 2 weeks on my worst enemy!!
> *Running out of ideas and faith now!! *


Dont ever give up ..... I know it must be so hard for you, I cant even imagine how you are feeling  Just remember we are all here with fingers and paws crossed xx


----------



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

Hiya, 

I'm sorry Tilly is still missing. My Robbie vanished from the garden last Monday, usually never leaving it. I spent the week walking around, calling him, venturing down dark alleys and climbing onto train tracks, putting posters up and flyers through doors, not sleeping and crying a lot. We had no positive sightings of him at all until Sunday when we had a call saying he may be in someone's garden, just a few minutes away from my house. I went over and he came running to me, looking very skinny and dirty. I'm guessing he was stuck somewhere for the week. The relief I felt then, and still now when I look at him is amazing. But I can honestly say I have never had such a terrible week in my life (and my husband used to be a soldier...) It's hell when they are missing, I was convinced the worst had happened. The positive for you is that you have definitely seen Tilly, so you know she is safe. I wonder if she is confused and when you call her she's not sure what's going on? 
You must stay optimistic, do not give up because if it wasn't for me constantly pestering people I may not have got my cat home to me. Just look at some of the stories on here - cats going missing for a month and turning up at the back door, or nine months and being found 20 miles away! They are crazy animals, with minds of their own. If she is being fed by someone then she's under no pressure to come home, maybe knock on some more doors and encourage them not to feed her if they see her.
I wish you all the luck in the world that she comes home safe and soon. Lots of us know how awful you feel at the moment, we can't make you feel better but we are all thinking of you and praying for a safe return asap.

xxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks everyone - a lady who lives near me found a cat earlier and knocked on my door (as I have a missing cat flyer on my window) - she invited me to hers to check it wasnt tilly!! My heart was pounding but unfortunately it wasn't her - VERY similar to her though.
It's just nice to know that people are still looking out for her - even if all the shops have taken my flyers down 'presuming' we had found her by now!
Left some food out last night, it was all still there this morning  even strays don't want my food lol!!
Will have another look tonight and luckily we have a long weekend again so can stay out later!!
thanks again - Bella has her paws crossed that her sister comes home soon  xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hiya, just checking, saw you name and just thought, well you know, 

Have you asked the shops to put the notices back up or perhaps getting still missing notices, it may be worth a try to let people know that shes not come home yet.

Keeping everything crossed for you, keep hoping xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a post to let you know I'm still thinking of you.

Still hoping that Tilly will show up very soon. Everything still crossed over here.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Still thinking of you...let this be the weekend that Tilly comes home xx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

This is horrible cant imagine how you must feel from what i read it sounds as if someone has taken your cat in, if this wasnt the case she would have looked skinny by now when you saw her and came running for food. If someone has taken her in it may be very hard to persude her back, but keep persevering. Take comfort in the fact that she is still alive and well fed if she wasn't im sure she would have been back by now, hopefully she will decide to come back. 
you sound like you have done everything in your power to get her back, i would keep putting the food out and just sit back and try and forget about it, hard i know but dont make yourself sick getting no sleep tilly is probably having the time of her life  thinking of you


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Soots and I are keeping paws and fingers crossed! xxxxx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Thinking of you. Hope Tilly comes home soon xxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

just an update for you all... (presuming people are still interested - unlike some of my work colleagues i.e 'give up now' 'she's never coming back' )

went out last night and not one single sighting of her - just lots of other lovely little fur balls following me for treats  

I am going to post some more flyers through people's doors this weekend in the hope that someone has taken her in - my boyfriend doesn't believe anyone would have (not much faith in people these days!!) but you never know - fingers crossed!!

Thanks for all your kind messages, it helps keep my hopes (what I have left) up! 

just want my gorgeous little baby home with her sister!! xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

accdvipond said:


> just an update for you all... (presuming people are still interested - unlike some of my work colleagues i.e 'give up now' 'she's never coming back' )
> 
> went out last night and not one single sighting of her - just lots of other lovely little fur balls following me for treats
> 
> ...


So sorry hun! keep looking and even though its hard keep positive - im sure your baby will come back xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> just an update for you all... *(presuming people are still interested - unlike some of my work colleagues i.e 'give up now' 'she's never coming back' )*went out last night and not one single sighting of her - just lots of other lovely little fur balls following me for treats
> 
> I am going to post some more flyers through people's doors this weekend in the hope that someone has taken her in - my boyfriend doesn't believe anyone would have (not much faith in people these days!!) but you never know - fingers crossed!!
> 
> ...


We will always be interested, so dont you dare stop giving us updates 

Still keeping everything crossed for you, hopefully this will be the weekend she finally saunters back in and will wonder what all the fuss has been about xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

We're still here for you hun, don't ever think differently. So many of us have been where you are now so there is a lot of understanding of how you feel.

As hard as it is, please try to keep positive. We continue to hope that Tilly will wander home very soon.

Everything is still crossed for you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Hold hope!

Only ever happened to me once, we moved house and my mum stupidly let the cat out (he was called felix) thinking he would not stray from the garden....8 years on we still see him around the area but we have never been able to catch him. He looks well looked after so we believe that someone's took him in.

I hope Tilly comes home! If you live in Lancashire I am sure I can come help put flyers around. My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

did you put a piece in a local paper, it very often works.
someone found it and took it in or took it to a rescue.
michelle x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

could be just someone has took it in and feeding too much that she is happy there, it sounds like youve had sightings near you, ive known cats round here going from place to place to people that feed them.
michelle x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

As others have said, we are here and thinking of you, and always check in to see how you are and will to see you post the words we all want to hear.

Fingers and paws still well crossed for you, xxxxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Still hoping Tilly comes home. My heart really aches for you. 
Don't give up. We will always be here to lift you xx


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi there, I have just seen this post and wanted to wish you and Tilly well.
When my cat ran away someone told me to put clothes out that I had worn so he could smell me outside and use that smell to get home.
I wore socks and dropped them around the gardens and a few kind neighbours let me put them in theirs too.
He came home after a few days he got locked in someones yard and got out when they put the wheelie bins out. Then I had to collect all the socks so I wasn't littering!
I'll pray for her safe return x
Emz


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

hi all - just a quick update, no good news yet, still haven't spotted her  will look again tonight and update you again soon xx


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear that OP.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Still thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Chez87 said:


> You're boring now. Go and cause trouble elsewhere.
> 
> Sorry to hear that OP.


Just ignore them, I believe they call the term troll when they say things to cause a reaction.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Still keeping everything crossed for you, dont give up hope xx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Always waiting for your updates about Tilly. Thanks for keeping
us in the loop. Still hoping with all my heart Tilly is back with
you soon xxxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Chez87... why read if it is boring you? SAD! 
For everyone else that has a heart, had some bad news, my friends little girl found a black and white cat dead in some bushes the other day - my boyfirend is going to look today and see if it is Tilly. Fingers crossed it isn't but makes sense as not seen her for 2 weeks!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> Chez87... why read if it is boring you? SAD!
> For everyone else that has a heart, had some bad news, my friends little girl found a black and white cat dead in some bushes the other day - my boyfirend is going to look today and see if it is Tilly. Fingers crossed it isn't but makes sense as not seen her for 2 weeks!


It wasnt Chez87 that said something bad, she was quoting a troll that posted ..... the post was removed.

Hoping it's not bad news fingers and paws crossed xx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

accdvipond said:


> Chez87... why read if it is boring you? SAD!
> For everyone else that has a heart, had some bad news, my friends little girl found a black and white cat dead in some bushes the other day - my boyfirend is going to look today and see if it is Tilly. Fingers crossed it isn't but makes sense as not seen her for 2 weeks!


Oh hun...so sorry to hear that but fingers crossed its not Tilly..keep positive until you know for sure

Pls dont be upset...you misunderstood Chez87 post...she was referring to that horrid troll that keeps posting horrible comments..i couldnt actually see their crappy message because mods had deleted it first ( a good thing)

Thats where i think you have got confused 

Praying with all my heart its not Tilly xxxxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh I have sent Chez a private message apologising - I'm very tetchy at the minute, not in a good place! 

I hope it isn't her but if it is at least we can have some sort of closure and bury her. its just horrible thinking that she was all alone out there hurt and scared  

I couldn't bring myself to look so my boyfriend has colunteered to check the body. Just hope no one has moved her (if it is her)! 

Even if it isn't her, RIP little kitty! xxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

accdvipond said:


> Oh I have sent Chez a private message apologising - I'm very tetchy at the minute, not in a good place!
> 
> I hope it isn't her but if it is at least we can have some sort of closure and bury her. its just horrible thinking that she was all alone out there hurt and scared
> 
> ...


Thinking of you hun...xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> Oh I have sent Chez a private message apologising - I'm very tetchy at the minute, not in a good place!
> 
> I hope it isn't her but if it is at least we can have some sort of closure and bury her. its just horrible thinking that she was all alone out there hurt and scared
> 
> ...


(((big hugs)))) I'm sure Chez will understand, it did make strange reading after the bad post had been removed.

My heart really does go out to you, try stay positive xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Thinking of you .... x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Praying for you and that its not your kitty  xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sweetheart I'm so sorry that you were upset by Chez's post - it was my fault -I should have removed that bit as well as the horrid post she had quoted 
I'm praying that this isn't your kitty that has been found  Keeping my fingers crossed for a positive outcome for you ((()))


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

oh its ok don't worry - I'm extremely irritable at the moment. The dead cat has gone, apparantly a little boy moved it and put it in a bin! So my boyfriend now faces the task of looking in bins for her  its so sad! xx


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh gosh, sorry I didn't know the quote was deleted! I'll edit my original post cos it looks horrible now!

Don't worry about it, can see it looks bad! Still thinking of you.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh hun, catching up with this thread - absolutley praying as hard as I can that this poor little bundle is not Tilly. 

We sympathise with you very, very much. More ((((HUGS)))) for you.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't worry, I don't think anybody would take offence. We all know what you are going through at the moment and how hard it is for you


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

just saw this thread i really hope its not you cat an she comes home very soon big hugs xx


----------



## lizzykaty (Jan 24, 2011)

hope little tilly comes home


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Chez87 said:


> Oh gosh, sorry I didn't know the quote was deleted! I'll edit my original post cos it looks horrible now!
> 
> Don't worry about it, can see it looks bad! Still thinking of you.


Ahhhh it's ok - I just jumped to conclusions! So sorry for stressing at you!! It's just such a sad time and I am biting to anything! Even fell out with my boyfriend because I'm so upset about it all. Please forgive my nastyness!! xxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

do you think people will mind if I look through their wheelie bins?!? Sounds horrible I know but I really want to find her and give her a proper burial. I am planning on knocking on doors near where the little boy found her and asking if they mind. x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sweetie, when my boys went missing, I was tramping through folks gardens and looking in their shed windows without permission because I was so frantic with worry. I wouldn't hesitate to be sticking my nose in their bins. 

If you feel a bit shy, explain what has happened, take one of your flyers to show the people and maybe ask THEM to have a look whilst you wait or, if they're a bit squeamish about doing so, offer to do it yourself.

I would also find out what day the bins are emptied in that neighbourhood as you could be on a very tight time limit.

Good luck and I am still praying it is not Tilly.

PS: Additionally, why not locate the wee boy and get him to show where he put the cat....


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Under the circumstances I wouldn't think anyone could object. They could always come with you if they thought you might be looking for personal information to steal from them.
I would be doing the same in your shoes. I am still hoping that it isn't Tilly


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> do you think people will mind if I look through their wheelie bins?!? Sounds horrible I know but I really want to find her and give her a proper burial. I am planning on knocking on doors near where the little boy found her and asking if they mind. x


If it was me I'd take liberties! If people question you just explain


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

accdvipond said:


> do you think people will mind if I look through their wheelie bins?!? Sounds horrible I know but I really want to find her and give her a proper burial. I am planning on knocking on doors near where the little boy found her and asking if they mind. x


Of course not..just give them a knock and explain..i cant imagine anyone having objections to you doing that...you need to know if its Tilly

xx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks everyone...there is a pub with a bowling green and it was one of the mans grandsons who moved her. The bowlers come from all over the country so I have asked in the pub if anyone heard anything but can't get in touch with him unfortunately  
it is literally a case of just rooting through bins in that area - I dont even know if he wrapped it in cloth or a bin bag so Im definitely going to get mucky tonight! 
the bin men come on Thursdays so I have a couple of days to look properly. I do feel cheeky asking people but at the end of the day I don't care anymore - I am just going to knock on doors and hope that people are as kind as you lot have been


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I would personally look thru im sure people would understand ..... how awful for you I cannot imagine how you are feeling right now xxxxxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> I do feel cheeky asking people but at the end of the day I don't care anymore - *I am just going to knock on doors and hope that people are as kind as you lot have been*


Well, if you meet any nasty people, just you tell them that you have got a *HUGE* network of chums who will come and camp on their doorstep for many weeks for not being nice to you. Tell the nasty person that some of us are Scottish so, by default, have a really good nasty gene that comes into play when our friends are upset. That should do the trick for you!!! :thumbsup:

Good luck hun.


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Well, if you meet any nasty people, just you tell them that you have got a *HUGE* network of chums who will come and camp on their doorstep for many weeks for not being nice to you. Tell the nasty person that some of us are Scottish so, by default, have a really good nasty gene that comes into play when our friends are upset. That should do the trick for you!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Good luck hun.


Ha ha ha - luckily my dad is Scottish so I have the gene also


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't stand the thought of any cat being put in a bin when found dead.  I really hope it isn't Tilly.

As for feeling guilty about asking people if you can search their bins and the area again, think about what you'd regret most. Not asking and trying to find her, or possibly irritating a couple of people. I think you know the answer!


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Erzs said:


> I can't stand the thought of any cat being put in a bin when found dead.  I really hope it isn't Tilly.
> 
> As for feeling guilty about asking people if you can search their bins and the area again, think about what you'd regret most. Not asking and trying to find her, or possibly irritating a couple of people. I think you know the answer!


Totally agree - even if it isn't Tilly, when I find it I will still bury it properly! I can't believe how stupid some people are, a lady told the young lad to just chuck it in the bin!! shocking really - the logical thing to do would be to ring the council and at least it could be checked for micro chips!! its a sad thought whichever the outcome is!
I am going to pluck up the courage to ask people tonight. The manager of the pub has also said I can check his bins (they are pretty full now) but at least I will know either way!
Thanks for your support  xx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> Totally agree - even if it isn't Tilly, when I find it I will still bury it properly! I can't believe how stupid some people are, a lady told the young lad to just chuck it in the bin!! shocking really - the logical thing to do would be to ring the council and at least it could be checked for micro chips!! its a sad thought whichever the outcome is!
> I am going to pluck up the courage to ask people tonight. The manager of the pub has also said I can check his bins (they are pretty full now) but at least I will know either way!
> Thanks for your support  xx


You don't happen to live in the area where that evil cat-bin-lady lives do you?!


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

missye87 said:


> You don't happen to live in the area where that evil cat-bin-lady lives do you?!


ha ha no I don't but the neighbourhood isn't home to the 'nicest' of people!! x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't foget your Marigolds love - and a few spare pairs too. 

I'd have a wee carrier bag of 'stuff' if I were you - kitchen roll to wipe off icky stuff, anti-bac for more icky stuff, black bags where bins are full of icky stuff and you need to take some out or if you need to tip a bin out onto the ground to get near the bottom. Dustpan & brush to clean up anything that spills over but would be difficult to use k roll on. Spray bac hand wash stuff for cleaning your hands on.

Also, the oldest clothes you have got need to be worn.

Got everything crossed that you find the kitty but it is not Tilly.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> ha ha no I don't but the neighbourhood isn't home to the 'nicest' of people!! x


Uh  Neither do we, that's why we confined Sooty to our garden. I don't trust the evil little sods that ride back and forth on their bikes and are out drinking cheap cider all night!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Actually come to think of it, have you seen the thread called "update on Dante"? You don't think that something similar might have happened, considering she is such a darn cutie?

x


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Hopefully you will find her soon. Can't believe someone would put a cat in the bin  Im still hoping against hope there will be a happy ending to this thread. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

******good news******** 
well as good as it can get at the moment, it wasn't Tilly in the bin, another larger,male cat! bless RIP little fur ball!!
so the hunt begins again...
will put a message in the paper about the deceased cat and have buried it in the woods!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh wow! You found it already? Was it easy to find? That's good news for you, shame about the kitty though. That's nice of you for putting the message in the paper.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Just checking in, and saw your last post, poor kitty, but am so glad its not tilly xxxx

Your oh knows how much pain your in and will understand as well xxx

Keep positive, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

yeah luckily one of the little girls on the street saw the boy put it in a big bin - was in a black bin bag! its sad still though  but thank the lord it wasn't tilly!! probably the best news ive had for a while!! we are going to widen the search now as its been 3 weeks tonight i think she may have ventured out a little further! will keep you posted! x


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

RIP lil man

So glad it wasnt Tilly. Have everything crossed for you, even the guinea pigs paws xxxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> yeah luckily one of the little girls on the street saw the boy put it in a big bin - was in a black bin bag! its sad still though  but thank the lord it wasn't tilly!! probably the best news ive had for a while!! we are going to widen the search now as its been 3 weeks tonight i think she may have ventured out a little further! will keep you posted! x


Oooh good luck! Have followed the thread from the start and am really rooting for you!

Poor poor kitty, hope his family see your notice in the paper!


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

So glad it was not Tilly....RIP little one..whoever you are xx

Well back to the search...keep positive hun...keep searching..praying this will end with Tilly coming home really soon xx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi 
Have followed your thread from the start and just come on here hoping for good new
So pleased it wasnt Tilly,hope you find her soon


Please thank your boyfriend for searching the bins for her and thank you-both of you- for giving the cat you found a bit of dignity,by burying him.
We are all here thinking and praying for you-my cats are all indoor ones so I know how worried you must be.

Maureen


----------



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm so glad it wasn't your baby!
How sad for the poor pussy cat, I can't imagine even considering dumping a cat in a bin but sadly when I was looking for my cat when he was missing last month, I did look in wheelie bins with dread... It's lovely of you to bury him with some dignity. We all know just how proud cats are, and I'm pleased he got a proper goodbye. Hopefully you can let his family know too. 
Good luck with your search, I know how scary and worrying it is and my thoughts are with you and everyone else with a missing cat at the moment. I wish I could help. 
Have you registered with Animal Search UK? My pet insurance paid for some wonderful posters and leaflets through them which got a lot of attention. 
Keep us updated.
xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

RIP poor kitty  
I'm so glad for you that it wasn't Tilly and I hope your advert gets to the poor cat's owner  Hope there's positive news of Tilly soon


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RIP Kitty but like Lynn im glad it wasnt your Tilly xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Firstly, delighted to read that you found the cat and it was not Tilly. This still gives you great hope that she will turn up.

Secondly, heart broken for the little man that you found and knowing that someone, somewhere is probably going through the same pain that you are. Hopefully, they will see your ad in the paper and it will help them.

Well done for being so lovely by giving this poor little chap a decent burial - may the gods of good karma reward your actions by getting Tilly the Tinker back home very soon.

More (((hugs))) for being such a kind person and to keep your stength up as you keep searching.


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

hi all, even more good news, I spotted her!!! Last night whilst I was searching, she was in a shed (run down with lots of old furniture in it) I was shouting her and she came running to me...then as I went closer she ran off!! My boyfriend came with lots of treats, her blankets etc but she wouldnt come out of the sheds - she looked fine, not skinny or anything and there were a few other (smaller almost kitten like cats) around the area. I am going to go again tonight with some fish and try and entice her out!! Its such a relief...the one place that I hadn't looked... I knocked ont he doors infront of the sheds and they are all going to look out for her and keep hold of her in their house and get in touch with me. 
At least i know where she is now... there's a little river nearby too so I know she can get water and I left a full can of cat food just outside the shed where she hid.    it's only a matter of time now until I get her back!!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, yes yes, whooooohooo. Xxxx


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

This is the best news!!!! how far from your house is this shed? Woop woop! Not long now I'm sure!


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Chez87 said:


> This is the best news!!!! how far from your house is this shed? Woop woop! Not long now I'm sure!


It's not far...it's in the direction she was walking when I saw her 2 weeks ago! Sods law that it's the only street I've not searched properly, don't know what possessed me to go down there but I read somewhere that indoor cats generally stay in 'indoory' places and there was an old matress and chair outside and old carpets in the sheds so I thought oooh I think she'd like it snuggled up in there...then there she was!!  so chuffed... just have to go and catch the little buggar now!! xx


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Thats great news I hope you have luck tonight and bring her home safe and sound.

Em x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh what *FANTASTIC, BRILLIANT* news!!!!! :thumbup:

My heart literally leapt with joy when I read this!!!! I am SO happy for you right now. However, I can't use up ALL my good happy words until you write to tell us that she is back home again!! 

There is, however, a price for all this support you have been getting!!! :ihih: It doesn't come cheap you know... :nono:

You must *promise* that once Tilly is home, you will continue to give us lots of pictures and updates. You are not allowed to disappear and never post again because we've rather gotten to like you being around and I, for one, don't want you to go away.

Is that a deal???? :biggrin:


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh what *FANTASTIC, BRILLIANT* news!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> My heart literally leapt with joy when I read this!!!! I am SO happy for you right now. However, I can't use up ALL my good happy words until you write to tell us that she is back home again!!
> 
> ...


Of course I wont just disappear...to be honest, I don't think I'd have gotten this far without support from you guys!! 
I will take great pleasure in showing her off on here when she gets home!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Brilliant news! hopefully you can get in the shed and keep her in there! - dont forget to take your carry cat holder ! xxxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Great news!!!! 

Take something that reminds her of home .... Has she got a favourite toy? I know Molly would kill for her laser light, she even knows the sound of me picking it up now  or maybe a blanket she sleeps on? 

Good luck


----------



## furryfriendhut (Apr 17, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that. I know how scard you must be!
Does she have a micro chip in her?


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

furryfriendhut said:


> I am so sorry to hear that. I know how scard you must be!
> Does she have a micro chip in her?


luckily it wasn't her that was found dead.
No she doesn't have a micro chip as was an indoor cat and I presumed she would never go out!! oh how I regret that now! 
At least I have seen her and i know she is alive, its just a case of getting her to come to me now so i can take her home! xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Thats fab news hun. Hopefully you will be able to catch her and get her home soon


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> hi all, even more good news, I spotted her!!! Last night whilst I was searching, she was in a shed (run down with lots of old furniture in it) I was shouting her and she came running to me...then as I went closer she ran off!! My boyfriend came with lots of treats, her blankets etc but she wouldnt come out of the sheds - she looked fine, not skinny or anything and there were a few other (smaller almost kitten like cats) around the area. I am going to go again tonight with some fish and try and entice her out!! Its such a relief...the one place that I hadn't looked... I knocked ont he doors infront of the sheds and they are all going to look out for her and keep hold of her in their house and get in touch with me.
> At least i know where she is now... there's a little river nearby too so I know she can get water and I left a full can of cat food just outside the shed where she hid.    it's only a matter of time now until I get her back!!


Yaaaaaay! So so happy for you!  Now it's just down to getting her back in doors! Can't imagine the relief you are feeling at the moment 
xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

accdvipond said:


> hi all, even more good news, I spotted her!!! Last night whilst I was searching, she was in a shed (run down with lots of old furniture in it) I was shouting her and she came running to me...then as I went closer she ran off!! My boyfriend came with lots of treats, her blankets etc but she wouldnt come out of the sheds - she looked fine, not skinny or anything and there were a few other (smaller almost kitten like cats) around the area. I am going to go again tonight with some fish and try and entice her out!! Its such a relief...the one place that I hadn't looked... I knocked ont he doors infront of the sheds and they are all going to look out for her and keep hold of her in their house and get in touch with me.
> At least i know where she is now... there's a little river nearby too so I know she can get water and I left a full can of cat food just outside the shed where she hid.    it's only a matter of time now until I get her back!!


Fantastic news :thumbup::thumbup: I am so pleased and wish you every success in getting hold of her - the naughty girl for running off :nono:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i am really glad you have seen her, fingers crossed you manage to get her tonight,_


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

missye87 said:


> You don't happen to live in the area where that evil cat-bin-lady lives do you?!


I do! Just a few minutes away!


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

So glad you found your baby. If only we could track them somehow with GPS so we know where they go!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

chellemich said:


> I do! Just a few minutes away!


Shudder! Keep your kitty indoors!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so glad youve spotted tilly, but i wonder why she runs when you see her.
so frustrating. hope you manage to get hold of her, and get her indoors, cos we need lots of pics.
michelle. bet you feel more relaxed today knowing shes alive. so glad for u.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

That's such brilliant news. Over the moon for you
Hoping you will be posting later with the elusive Tilly on your
lap. Keeping everything crossed hun xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh what *FANTASTIC, BRILLIANT* news!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> My heart literally leapt with joy when I read this!!!! I am pSO happy for you right now. However, I can't use up ALL my good happy words until you write to tell us that she is back home again!!
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you.

Im constantly checking the last post to see if its the news that we are hoping for xxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Will be hoping for good news in the morning xxxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

sorry guys...bad news, went to the area where I 'thought' I saw her and got up close to a black and white cat but it wasn't her  this one had a black chin... I coul dhave sworn it was Tilly the night before so we are still checking that area but watch this space... I am hopeful that I'll find her soon! thanks again xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Awe no, sorry to hear that.

Little bugger is probably sat watching somewhere.

Keep us posted xxxx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh no  naughty cat pretending to be Tilly and getting all our hopes up 

Hope you find her soon as welshjet says she is probably watching from somewhere xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_so sorry it wasnt her, still got my fingers crossed that she turns up soon.xxx_


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

does anyone know if it is possible to hire a tracking dog in the UK? And if so any websites? I have checked and it keeps bringing US sites up! It really is like searching for a needle in a hay stack and I'm totally at a loss as to what to do now!!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry, i wouldnt even know where to start on this one xxxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Im very sorry to hear that Tilly still hasnt come home.

All fingers and paws still crossed here!!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

k-9 UK the ultimate in personal protection dogs
They might be able to give you more info if you were looking for tracking dogs in the uk. Worth a shot if you see nothing else x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh dear, sorry it wasnt tilly,
michelle x


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry it wasn't her we've got all fingers and paws crossed for you. I'm sure she will come home soon xxx


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi just looked this up for you

Lancashire Constabulary

Maybe ask them if they have a dog in training who may be able to help you? Worth an ask x


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks guys... there are no companies in the UK that you can hire sniffer dogs from so it's just down to me!! it's so exhausting though, I don't remember the last time I sat in front of the TV and watched soaps  I'm literally out ALLLL night and working all day! I have uni tonight so it'll be a nice rest! - sounds horrible I know but im so drained by it all!!
off work all weekend so at least I can sleep in the day and stay up late looking! thanks for your kind messages of support  xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwww hun, you must be so tired.... 

I wish I lived closer to you. I would HAPPILY come and help you to look..... 

And it is NOT horrible to be looking forward to some time out - you need to recharge yourself to be able to search efficiently. If you are too tired you could miss a very important sighting or clue. 

Have a little bit of 'me' time - you really DO deserve it hun. (((hugs)))


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Still thinking of you xxxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Awwww hun, you must be so tired....
> 
> I wish I lived closer to you. I would HAPPILY come and help you to look.....
> 
> ...


Actually, thats a very good point!

OP, where do you live? I'd offer my kittysearchingservices!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

missye87 said:


> Actually, thats a very good point!
> 
> OP, where do you live? I'd offer my kittysearchingservices!!


Lancashire!!!!!!!

Not exactly around the corner from you Missye.

But I love your willingness to help, you little shweetie you..... 

Big (((hugs))) to you for just being nice.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Lancashire!!!!!!!
> 
> Not exactly around the corner from you Missye.
> 
> ...


Whoops, yes, is a bit far to travel 
I would love to help though


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

ah guys you are so kind! I live in a little village in lancashire up in the sticks!! My friends have agreed to help out this weekend and I feel a lot better after a good nights sleep! raring and ready for the search to begin again tonight  xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Still keeping everything crossed


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> ah guys you are so kind! I live in a little village in lancashire up in the sticks!! My friends have agreed to help out this weekend and I feel a lot better after a good nights sleep! raring and ready for the search to begin again tonight  xxx


Also, where I live it has been raining quite heavily, last night and today - so this may prompt her to come home to the warmth for cuddles  
I only saw 1 cat out last night in the rain - as I am unfamiliar with how 'outdoor' cats work, can anyone tell me what their cats generally tend to do when it is raining? Do they normally run for cover indoors/sheds/under cars etc??xxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> Also, where I live it has been raining quite heavily, last night and today - so this may prompt her to come home to the warmth for cuddles
> I only saw 1 cat out last night in the rain - as I am unfamiliar with how 'outdoor' cats work, can anyone tell me what their cats generally tend to do when it is raining? Do they normally run for cover indoors/sheds/under cars etc??xxx


Sooty lived most of his life outdoors, and he wasn't afraid of water but not all too keen on it either. He would come straight home or at least hide until it had stopped, then come home


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

You are not giving up and a i really hope you get that break you deserve because of this.....come on Tilly...make your mummies and all our weekends a good one and come home xxxx


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

As a feral feeder I can confirm outdoor cats will hunker down or find shelter until the rain has abated. It's pointless trying to feed when it is raining hard, they simply won't come out and their food gets soggy. Even outdoor cats don't like getting wet.


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> As a feral feeder I can confirm outdoor cats will hunker down or find shelter until the rain has abated. It's pointless trying to feed when it is raining hard, they simply won't come out and their food gets soggy. Even outdoor cats don't like getting wet.


Can I ask a stupid question... as a feral feeder, I presume you feed feral cats... how do you know if they are feral or not? I mean if there are feral feeders in my area (could there be?) would they potentially be feeding Tilly? Just a thought... if I could find out if there are any feral groups/feeders I oculd contact them to see if they have spotted her?!!? I may be totally off mark here but thought i'd ask!! x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

No such thing as a stupid question around here hun. Your question makes a lot of sense and is another option that might help. 

Here's a stupid question from me - are you keeping in touch with local rescue centres & vets to let them know she is still on the missing list? I'd be doing bi-weekly calls or visits myself to ensure they didn't forget about me and dropping off more leaflets to be sure. If the vets have a notice board, it would be worth putting a wee bundle of flyers up so that people can take one away with them. If vets & rescues don't hear from you on a regular basis, they have tendancy to think that the cat has been found or you have stopped looking for whatever reason.


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> No such thing as a stupid question around here hun. Your question makes a lot of sense and is another option that might help.
> 
> Here's a stupid question from me - are you keeping in touch with local rescue centres & vets to let them know she is still on the missing list? I'd be doing bi-weekly calls or visits myself to ensure they didn't forget about me and dropping off more leaflets to be sure. If the vets have a notice board, it would be worth putting a wee bundle of flyers up so that people can take one away with them. If vets & rescues don't hear from you on a regular basis, they have tendancy to think that the cat has been found or you have stopped looking for whatever reason.


yeah I have, it was only yesterday i rang around the vets and the lady on the phone panicked me because she was searching through the system and mumbled 'broken cheek bone' and I screamed 'WHAT' and she said oh sorry that was a ginger one... silly woman!! tried council again, Bleakholt Animal Sanctuary, RSPCA, animal search UK...the lot; but nothing!! just lots of missing ginger kitties!
I have a gut feeling that she is around the area - its just a case of being in the right place at the right time now!! It's frustrating with the posters though as the shops/take aways took them down after a few days, and people have taken the ones off the bus stops and lamp posts!! (costing me a fortune in printer ink  - hopefully will be worth it in the end though!!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

accdvipond said:


> Can I ask a stupid question... as a feral feeder, I presume you feed feral cats... how do you know if they are feral or not? I mean if there are feral feeders in my area (could there be?) would they potentially be feeding Tilly? Just a thought... if I could find out if there are any feral groups/feeders I oculd contact them to see if they have spotted her?!!? I may be totally off mark here but thought i'd ask!! x


You know, that is an excellent idea. I have sometimes come across strays that are not feral who join the group to get food. If we can, we try to catch them to take them to a shelter or a vet to try to find their owner. But it may happen, particularly if your cat is young or wary, that we assume it is a feral youngster (they pop up out of the bushes from time to time). Best things would be to contact your local shelters and vets. They will definitely have a list of local feral feeders (we are always harrassing vets for cheap sterilisation and treatment or to take in babies). Contact these people: they normally have a network of other feeders who can be asked to keep an eye out. I wish you luck.


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> You know, that is an excellent idea. I have sometimes come across strays that are not feral who join the group to get food. If we can, we try to catch them to take them to a shelter or a vet to try to find their owner. But it may happen, particularly if your cat is young or wary, that we assume it is a feral youngster (they pop up out of the bushes from time to time). Best things would be to contact your local shelters and vets. They will definitely have a list of local feral feeders (we are always harrassing vets for cheap sterilisation and treatment or to take in babies). Contact these people: they normally have a network of other feeders who can be asked to keep an eye out. I wish you luck.


thank you so much, will get onto this right away.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hiya, was going to sugges about going back to any shops etc and just saying that shes still not come home and seeing if they will put stuff back up - not sure if feasible or if you have already done it, i know you said about posters, but have you any local printers who may be able to print leaflets and doing a letter drop in areas.

As forecast is not supposed to be good this weekend so hopefully she will realise that being out is not all its cracked up to be 

Xxxxxx

Also as missye87 and moggybaby said, you also need to take a bit of time for yourself, you need it xxxx


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

I've just read through this whole thread and I can honestly say it's so heartbreaking. 

It's a completely different circumstance but a good few years ago our next door neighbour dropped our guinea pig (Olga) and we couldn't find her for days. Our next door neighbour has 4 cats and we believed one might have attacked her and she was gone for good.
When my sister was putting her sister out (Toffee) she thought she heard a rustling from under our shed. So my dad had a brilliant idea to put Olga's sister in the run right infront the shed, after a couple of minutes Olga ran out from under the shed and started squealing at her sister, we think they could probably smell eachother. It was a lovely surprise as my sister and I were at school at the time and came home to a very muddy little guinea pig.

It might be an idea to take your other cat out with you so that if Tilly is nearby they'll be able to hear/smell one another.

I wish you the best of luck, please keep us updated and don't give up


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

just caught up with this thread, am so sorry that she hasnt returned home yet.

Great advice on here as always, and definately take some time for you as well, or you will burn yourself out.

keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Any news
Have just caught up with your story and am SO hoping for a happy ending-which I though you had,but it wasnt her.
Thinking of you-you must be so exhausted ,but well done for not giving up-
Our 3 cats are all indoor and so I know exactly how you feel
One of them ,Dougal,now 14,when he was out in the garden a few years ago with me and O.H watching like hawks,ran and jumped the fence into the garden of the house at the back
I ran round and hammered on the door like some sort of loony-but hed got into the garden next to that.I eventually caught him but the absolute panic was terrible.Cant begin to imagine what its like for you
Please keep us informed
Thinking of you
Maureen


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

You are doing all you can even though it doesn't see enough
to you. Tilly is a lucky cat. 

Hoping the rain sends her home to you at long last xxx


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Any joy? Were all hoping the weather has sent her back to you?

Em x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Just checking in to see if you have any joy with tilly xxx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Hope she comes home soon  Im desperate for a happy ending to this thread xxx


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> Hope she comes home soon  Im desperate for a happy ending to this thread xxx


Ditto this


----------



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

We're all still rooting for you and thinking of Tilly. I'll bet she's found a nice old lady who's feeding her and thinks it's safer than the treacherous journey home from wherever she has ended up. 

Keep leafletting and asking around - make sure there are leaflets in really busy areas such as train stations, bus stops, supermarkets, schools, cab offices, pubs etc. The more people that see her face, the better. Also, I don't know if I suggested it already but AnimalSearchUK were fab when Robbie went missing last month. 

Good luck xx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi All

No good news over the weekend unfortunately 

BUT... the girl who I go her off rang me last night to say she thinks she may have seen her on her street (quite far from where I live though) and she was apparantly with her dad and sisters?? Not sure if I buy this - does anyone know if this is likely? I brought her home in a taxi when I first got her but would she be familiar with her dad/sisters smell??

Danielle xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cats can and do go back to old homes but it is less likely that your kitty would have gone back to her former family like that  I wouldn't discount any possibility though and it is worth checking it.
I hope you have some good luck this week in finding Tilly and that she is reunited with you very soon


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> Hope she comes home soon  Im desperate for a happy ending to this thread xxx


thanks!! me too - more than anything in the world! can't wait to log on one morning and be able to tell you all she woke me up kneeding and purring in my face at 5am like she used to do


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

ajohnson said:


> I've just read through this whole thread and I can honestly say it's so heartbreaking.
> 
> It's a completely different circumstance but a good few years ago our next door neighbour dropped our guinea pig (Olga) and we couldn't find her for days. Our next door neighbour has 4 cats and we believed one might have attacked her and she was gone for good.
> When my sister was putting her sister out (Toffee) she thought she heard a rustling from under our shed. So my dad had a brilliant idea to put Olga's sister in the run right infront the shed, after a couple of minutes Olga ran out from under the shed and started squealing at her sister, we think they could probably smell eachother. It was a lovely surprise as my sister and I were at school at the time and came home to a very muddy little guinea pig.
> ...


A few poeple have said to put Bella in her carrier and take her out looking with me but I really don't want to upset her, she doesn't like her carrier and to be honest, they faught all the time and Bella has been so much happier/loving since Tilly has been gone (almost as if she wanted her gone!!) so I doubt it would work. and I don't want to put her in any distress. I'll see what my OH thinks but I doubt he'll go for it!?!


----------



## Jocatza (Mar 30, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> A few poeple have said to put Bella in her carrier and take her out looking with me but I really don't want to upset her, she doesn't like her carrier and to be honest, they faught all the time and Bella has been so much happier/loving since Tilly has been gone (almost as if she wanted her gone!!) so I doubt it would work. and I don't want to put her in any distress. I'll see what my OH thinks but I doubt he'll go for it!?!


Maybe you could rub Bella with a small towel or use some of her bedding in stead of actually taking her with you. You may look a tad demented waving a towel about but it's her scent that may just do the trick.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> thanks!! me too - more than anything in the world! can't wait to log on one morning and be able to tell you all she woke me up kneeding and purring in my face at 5am like she used to do


Like everyone, everytime i see your name as a last post i think it for you xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> A few poeple have said to put Bella in her carrier and take her out looking with me but I really don't want to upset her, she doesn't like her carrier and to be honest, they faught all the time and Bella has been so much happier/loving since Tilly has been gone (almost as if she wanted her gone!!) so I doubt it would work. and I don't want to put her in any distress. I'll see what my OH thinks but I doubt he'll go for it!?!


Hiya, not heard anything from you for a couple of days, any news x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

welshjet said:


> Hiya, not heard anything from you for a couple of days, any news x


I have been wondering the same


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

still have everything crossed for you


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Me too. The above dudes are mind readers...

We are all connected by the missing Tilly....

Any updates hun? Any sightings?

Anything at all........


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Hiya

Didn't want to get anyone's hopes up as i know you are checking when you see me as the last post!! 

Nope - nothing at all, was out again late last night and did the 'rub bella with a towel' thing but no sightings!!  

my boyfriend brought one home monday night that he thought was her but it wasn't  - don't worry he took it back to the garden he found it in!! (cat thief lol)

I am making some new posters up as we have found a better photo of her - so hopefully this should help!

I'm so frustrated, it's been 4 whole weeks as of last night - Lord knows where she is!!it's like looking for a needle in a hay stack!! 

thanks again for all your support  much appreiated!

Danielle xxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I know this is going to sound really weird :blink: but have you tried te pee thing?

Do you notice how cats follow you to the loo, its because they smell your wee, and know its you!! they can smell it very strongly!! 
Someone advised me to wee in a bottle and spary/pour it around my garden/drive etc...
she may smell it (from a distance I may add) and know its the smell of someone she loves.


Sounds really strange but I suppose every little helps


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

celicababe1986 said:


> I know this is going to sound really weird :blink: but have you tried te pee thing?
> 
> Do you notice how cats follow you to the loo, its because they smell your wee, and know its you!! they can smell it very strongly!!
> Someone advised me to wee in a bottle and spary/pour it around my garden/drive etc...
> ...


I never even knew this!! So that's why they sit in the bathroom with me!!!lol!!!
I will DEFFO give this a try tonight - why not, I'm running out of ideas now so will literally give ANYTHING a whirl!!

Thanks!! xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Ive heard of this as well, keep posting as we are all thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Thinking of you and hoping for good news as you must be feeling really down-
Maureen


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Lulus mum said:


> Thinking of you and hoping for good news as you must be feeling really down-
> Maureen


Yeah I am a bit but I need to keep my spirits up otherwise I will just end up giving up!! We have put our new house on hold until she's home so I at least have something to aim towards!!

everyone's comments really cheer me up and all your advice has been brill thx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

accdvipond said:


> I never even knew this!! So that's why they sit in the bathroom with me!!!lol!!!
> I will DEFFO give this a try tonight - why not, I'm running out of ideas now so will literally give ANYTHING a whirl!!
> 
> Thanks!! xx


Yes, I used to wonder why the hell I had an audience of 5 cats watching me!!

:lol:


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Still keeping everything crossed for you hunny xx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Still no luck    put lots more posters (fluorescent) up last night so hopefully something will come of them today!!
There are so many lookylikeys near my house at the minute! frustrating!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

We are all still here for you, keeping everything crossed


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Im still here with fingers crossed. I really hope you manage to find her soon.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

accdvipond said:


> Still no luck    put lots more posters (fluorescent) up last night so hopefully something will come of them today!!
> There are so many lookylikeys near my house at the minute! frustrating!!


Did you get my PM about posters, asking people to take a photo with their camera phone to help with identification?


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

just made the dreaded call to the council and had some bad news  they picked a cat up that sounds a lot like tilly 2 days ago dead near my house. it wasn't chipped (tilly wasnt) and had no collar (tilly didn't) so looks like we have a sad ending to this thread.

I am a mess


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Ohhh no, i dont know what to say or suggest.

But wish i could give you a big hug xxx


----------



## becki1812 (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh i am so sorry, i have not been a member long, but started to read this thread yesterday, i was willing for a happy out come, again i am sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you, there is always a small glimer of hope that it isnt Tilly, the same as the male cat wasnt x


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Oh no :-( You can't be sure though that it's her yet, can you?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh babes..................... You poor thing.

Did the council say if they kept the cat or what they do with them so that you could perhaps go and be sure????? 

As you have already said, there are SO many in your area that look the same as her...... 

I am SO hoping that this is not Tilly.....


(((HUGS)))


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

sad news.


are you going to see the cat, just to be sure?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Oh no  

I just don't know what to say, as others have mentioned, you don't know it's her yet xxxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

asked the lady and she said it had been 'disposed' of already. The guy who took her said she had been there a while so even if I showed him a photo he wouldnt be able to identify her. 
Devastated is not the word xxx


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> asked the lady and she said it had been 'disposed' of already. The guy who took her said she had been there a while so even if I showed him a photo he wouldnt be able to identify her.
> Devastated is not the word xxx


Oh that's awful! Surely there's some sort of rules against that, it's very cruel to ring you and then not let you identify the cat.

Are you going to carry on looking or do you think in your heart it was her?


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

I rang them on the off chance - desperately wanted her to say it was ginger or something else! its just the fact they said small, black with a white chest, not chipped, no collar etc etc - and its near my house 

i don't know what I'm going to do to be honest - I can't stop crying!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> asked the lady and she said it had been 'disposed' of already. The guy who took her said she had been there a while so even if I showed him a photo he wouldnt be able to identify her.
> Devastated is not the word xxx


I dont know what to say  I really wouldn't know what to do in your position xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> I rang them on the off chance - desperately wanted her to say it was ginger or something else! its just the fact they said small, black with a white chest, not chipped, no collar etc etc - and its near my house
> 
> i don't know what I'm going to do to be honest - I can't stop crying!


Oh hun, I really really don't know what to say. There are no words that will comfort you right now.

We are all here for you. When you need us...... ((((hugs))))


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

oh no 

I dont know what to say 

sorry xx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Just wanted to say to everyone who has been with me from day 1 and those that have recently joined, thank you all sooo much for your kind words and support/advice. It has been a real release writing on here and I don't think I would have been able to find the strength without you guys. 

I am going to go home and give Bella lots and lots of cuddles tonight!! 

Thanks again
Danielle xxx


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

This must be so difficult for you not knowing for sure. I wish I had some words of comfort to offer that would help during this time.

Sad news, I'm so sorry and my prayers are with you and your family.

Em xxxxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> Just wanted to say to everyone who has been with me from day 1 and those that have recently joined, thank you all sooo much for your kind words and support/advice. It has been a real release writing on here and I don't think I would have been able to find the strength without you guys.
> 
> I am going to go home and give Bella lots and lots of cuddles tonight!!
> 
> ...


Oh hun, xxx

Its taken me a bit longer but i work for la where i live and have just spoken to one of my friends who has worked in the animal pound section. She said that ours do check to see if they are chipped but if not, they do hold them (not sure how long) but they have info such as when, where and who reported.

Remember, we are all here for you xxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Oh hun, xxx
> 
> Its taken me a bit longer but i work for la where i live and have just spoken to one of my friends who has worked in the animal pound section. She said that ours do check to see if they are chipped but if not, they do hold them (not sure how long) but they have info such as when, where and who reported.
> 
> Remember, we are all here for you xxx


My council were pretty useless, read up that some actually keep them for 7 days but looks like mine just 'disposed of it' straight away xxx


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Please don't ever give up hope x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Wish i could say and do more, but am so sorry.

Get your oh to give you big hug from me xxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

ajohnson said:


> I'm so sorry. Please don't ever give up hope x


And theres always just maybe xxxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

welshjet said:


> And theres always just maybe xxxx


You have a good point - a lady near my street reckons she may have seen her on Monday ... after looking at a photo I added to Facebook!!

My boyfriend refuses to believe it is her and is already on the search so I will still keep looking at night time (I doubt I will be able to sit in and just watch TV while theres still a glimmer of hope) but there are soooo many black and white cats it could go either way.

I will still keep everyone updated!

Does anyone know what councils do when they 'dispose' of dead animals? Is it straight to the incinerator or bins???


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Im afraid i dont know this one.

But please keep us posted xxx


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

accdvipond said:


> You have a good point - a lady near my street reckons she may have seen her on Monday ... after looking at a photo I added to Facebook!!
> 
> My boyfriend refuses to believe it is her and is already on the search so I will still keep looking at night time (I doubt I will be able to sit in and just watch TV while theres still a glimmer of hope) but there are soooo many black and white cats it could go either way.
> 
> ...


I would go see That Lady near your street, Be Friendly, maybe have a cup of tea while you show her lots of different pics of your cat - she may be certain it was your cat after seeing different pics, I know its a long shot, but I would do it, You just never know.

Fingers and Paws crossed for a miracle Hun.

R.I.P the Kitty found by the council.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> You have a good point - a lady near my street reckons she may have seen her on Monday ... after looking at a photo I added to Facebook!!
> 
> My boyfriend refuses to believe it is her and is already on the search so I will still keep looking at night time (I doubt I will be able to sit in and just watch TV while theres still a glimmer of hope) but there are soooo many black and white cats it could go either way.
> 
> ...


I think it depends on the council, try not to think that way. Try and stay positive ((hugs)) xxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi.....just caught up on thread...i am so sorry Danielle..praying with all my heart that Tilly is still out there..i dont know what else to say

We are all here for you :001_smile:

Love Kelly xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> Does anyone know what councils do when they 'dispose' of dead animals? Is it straight to the incinerator or bins???


Due to you being so upset yesterday hun, I took the liberty of phoning your council to get further information, I really hope you don't mind. 

They advised me that where they can identify the animal - collar or chip - they will contact the owners to come and collect it.

When there is no identification, they will hold the body at the depot for a few days in the hope that it will be claimed.

After a few days, they then send the animal to a disposal site. Unfortunately, your council have quite a few of these sites and could not advise where the cat they'd retrieved had gone to otherwise they would have given me the contact info for that site.

On a personal note - I remain positively hopeful that this was not Tilly due to the high number of black & white cats you have told us live in your area. Having seen your later post yesterday re the response to your Facebook page, I will continue to be hopeful.

Big (((hugs))) to keep your strength up babes. And a (hug) to your OH too for being so fantastically supportive.


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Due to you being so upset yesterday hun, I took the liberty of phoning your council to get further information, I really hope you don't mind.
> 
> They advised me that where they can identify the animal - collar or chip - they will contact the owners to come and collect it.
> 
> ...


OH my word!! thankyou so much for doing that for me. You got a lot more info from them than I did!! 
I'm a little shocked that they said they keep them for a few days as I rang yesterday and the cat was found the day before yet they told me it had been taken away already 

a girl phoned me today who found the dead one and said it did look a bit like tilly but she can't be 100% sure it was her!! (she saw one of my posters!)

my OH is still refusing to believe it was her and is out looking as we speak!!

Thanks you again so much for your help  really appreciate it xxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> OH my word!! thankyou so much for doing that for me. You got a lot more info from them than I did!!
> I'm a little shocked that they said they keep them for a few days as I rang yesterday and the cat was found the day before yet they told me it had been taken away already
> 
> a girl phoned me today who found the dead one and said it did look a bit like tilly but she can't be 100% sure it was her!! (she saw one of my posters!)
> ...


I'm so nervous for you, I've been pretty silently following the thread hoping for a good outcome. I just really want her to come home safe and sound! xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> OH my word!! thankyou so much for doing that for me. You got a lot more info from them than I did!!


Phew!! Glad you're not annoyed with me. I was worried you might think I was some kind of weird stalking type person.....:blink:



> I'm a little shocked that they said they keep them for a few days as I rang yesterday and the cat was found the day before yet they told me it had been taken away already


The reason I rang them is because I was concerned that, with you being upset with their information, there was a possibility that the correct questions weren't asked or that you may not have fully taken in what they were saying.

I spoke with a lass called Gemma who told me that the cat had been with them for a few days before it was 'moved on'. She was very helpful & double-checked this info with the refuse supervisor who confirmed this. I don't know why they told you differently or maybe the information just got muddled up along the way.



> my OH is still refusing to believe it was her and is out looking as we speak!!


What a nice man. Make sure you pass on the hug I sent him, don't be trying to keep it to yourself. I know I do good hugs but that doesn't mean you can be greedy!! :nono:   



> Thanks you again so much for your help  really appreciate it xxx


You are MORE than welcome hun, it was the least I could do. Distance means I haven't been able to help you look but I could spare a few minutes to make a phone call for you.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Fingers crossed still xxxxx


----------



## karmidale (May 5, 2011)

I do hope she is found soon .. have you tried posters asking people to check their sheds as it is the time of year we are in and out of sheds and garages all the time.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Due to you being so upset yesterday hun, I took the liberty of phoning your council to get further information, I really hope you don't mind.
> 
> They advised me that where they can identify the animal - collar or chip - they will contact the owners to come and collect it.
> 
> ...


Wow what a fantastic person you are, well done for taking the time and trouble. Lets hope it wasn't the op's cat


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

say a prayer... even if you are not religious, it seems to work for me......

st anthony please come around, something has been lost and cant be found.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh no I just see this thread *big paw hugs* hope you are doing well, Im beside myself if they go for more than 10hours, so I doint know how your coping! 

Any news?


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks all - I know it sounds horrible but I have resigned myself to the fact that the one found dead was her, my cousin even saw it (he used to live with me) and rang to say he thought it looked like her (she was found outside a large warehouse where a lot of local people work)
I'm absolutely devastated but I know deep down that it was her. I am ready to begin grieving and hopefully move forward. 
My OH wont accept it and feels extremely guilty but I'm sure we will get through it.

Again, thanks for all your messages of support and kind words it really has been a huge help for me.

RIP my gorgeous little girl

Danielle xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry  and can only hope that you are wrong  It is so awful not to have any proper closure on your loss but sadly you may be right. Sending love and hugs to you and your other half ((())) xxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Im so sorry :crying:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry xxxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww Danielle my heart goes out to you 


It must be so hard not to have proper closure, but in a way I think you are right to try and accept that your baby has gone 

Big (((hugs))) to both you and your OH, you have both been amazing throughout, and I cant begin to think how you both must be feeling xx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Really sorry Danielle...sending you the biggest hug...you and OH could not have done anymore.

Tilly....If you have reached rainbow bridge gorgeous girl..run free.
We never met you but we loved you none the less and willed you to come home

RIP little one xxxxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh Danielle, Just caught up with the thread.. Sending you lots of (((hugs)))


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh I'm so so sorry  I'm praying that it isn't her, but my thoughts are with you regardless, it must be so horrible  If she has gone to rainbow bridge Sooty will no doubt be playing chase with her in the grass  xxxxx


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry.  I can't begin to imagine what you must be feeling. *big hugs*


----------



## Beckyjr37 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry that this hasn't had a happy ending for you.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Ive just got in from work and read this thread asap. there really are no words that will provide enough comfort or solace as I feel you need. I am so incredibly sorry that you have felt it is time to resign yourself to Tilly no longer being with us. 

I hope your grieving is quick and not too painful and that you remember Tilly in all manner of happiness and not with the sorrow you are surely feeling at the moment. 

RIP Tilly if you are gone sleep well princess :crying:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry, I'm in tears for you.


Sleep well sweetheart xxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been trying to think of words that would give you comfort but I just can't come up with any that will.... 

You're both in my thoughts hun, I'm so so sorry..... 

(((hugs)))


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry to hear about your poor girl x


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks all!

I'm really confused at the minute because my friend thinks she may have seen her near some old garages - she said it looked like her and was very skinny!! We have been looking but it's so hard --- unless I see it myself I can't believe it is her!! so frustrating!!


Its been such a rollercoaster the last month and I honestly don't know whether I'm coming or going now! my OH has a lot of faith and refuses to believe she is dead!!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I'm really confused at the minute because my friend thinks she may have seen her near some old garages - she said it looked like her and was very skinny!! We have been looking but it's so hard --- unless I see it myself I can't believe it is her!! so frustrating!!
> 
> Its been such a rollercoaster the last month and I honestly don't know whether I'm coming or going now! my OH has a lot of faith and refuses to believe she is dead!!


I guess until you really know the searching won't ever stop. I sincerely hope that she is just being a silly kitty and running around enjoying her freedom, but if she isn't she is in a safe place with all our other kitties who we have lost, they will be taking care of her for you. xxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Again

Received a reply from the ocuncil today asking me to send over photos of Tilly so the guy who picked the deceased cat up can identify her. The guy has basically said there were similarities but the one picked up didn't have as much white as Tilly!! This is really positive news and we are DEFINITELY going to keep looking now  xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed for you, hopefully is a no,KEEP POSITIVE AND KEEP LOOKING xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

That's TWO bits of good news within just a few days..... I think the gods are definitely on your side hun....

Have you been to the garages where your friend thinks she saw Tilly before? If so, have you tried there again? 

I think we'll give it another week or so and then a bunch of us will need to get together and come up to help you look. Maybe if there is a load of us out looking, en-masse, we might just get lucky. How many spare rooms have you got...???


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> That's TWO bits of good news within just a few days..... I think the gods are definitely on your side hun....
> 
> Have you been to the garages where your friend thinks she saw Tilly before? If so, have you tried there again?
> 
> I think we'll give it another week or so and then a bunch of us will need to get together and come up to help you look. Maybe if there is a load of us out looking, en-masse, we might just get lucky. How many spare rooms have you got...???


I'm up for that!!


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> That's TWO bits of good news within just a few days..... I think the gods are definitely on your side hun....
> 
> Have you been to the garages where your friend thinks she saw Tilly before? If so, have you tried there again?
> 
> I think we'll give it another week or so and then a bunch of us will need to get together and come up to help you look. Maybe if there is a load of us out looking, en-masse, we might just get lucky. How many spare rooms have you got...???


Ha ha ha - I only have 1 spare room unfortunately but I'm sure you can crash at my mums lol!!

Yeah I've been to the garages a couple of times at night and left treats - they have been eaten when I check back later. It just struck me that my friend said it was 'skinny' as Tilly was a BIG eater and without the food I gave her everyday would presume she would be quite skinny.

The weather up here is awful at the minute, hasn't stopped raining so that isn't helping, plus there is a forest behind the garages - my friend said she ran off in the forest so we looked with a torch and heard rustling but couldn't see much!!

Will go back and look again tonight so fingers crossed


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh, do hope it is her, and not the one they found.
michelle x


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

p.s My boyfriedn peed near the sheds and pretty much all the way home!! (this was very late at night and after he had had a few beers may I add) so if she can't follow his scent then Lord help her lol


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> p.s My boyfriedn peed near the sheds and pretty much all the way home!! (this was very late at night and after he had had a few beers may I add) so if she can't follow his scent then Lord help her lol


I think it may also depend on just how many beers he'd had!!!!  I can just see it now, half the cats in your town bouncing around half-pissed from the fumes... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh Danielle,have followed your thread from the beginning,but havent been on the last few days
was so hoping for good news-I posted on here and said I could understand how you felt -as my 3 cats are all indoor cats .

Just holding on to the fact that you dont know FOR CERTAIN that cat who was found was Tilly

Will be thinking of you and hoping that you have good news tonight-not knowing is so awful to deal with
Admire your boyfriend so much for his support and for not giving up

BIG HUGS to you both
Maureen


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

i have just found this thead and i am going to keep hoping for you! im guessing you are doing everything from taking her food outr and shaking it to obv peeing all the way home.
i am so sorry you are going through this and i really hope you find her soon!!
please keep us posted as i will be following.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Good luck in your search tonight. What a story this could turn out to be. Fingers and paws all crossed for you luv.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Just caught up on thread. OMG what a difference a few days 
make. Keeping everything crossed for you Danielle xxxx
Pls be found Tilly and stay still when mummy spots you !!!

Xxxx


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

We're all rooting for you and hope Tilly comes home soon. Can you post a picture of her, I just realized I don't know what she looks like?

Please, please Tilly go home soon.

She's still in my prayers.

Em xxxxxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Emma-Jayne said:


> We're all rooting for you and hope Tilly comes home soon. Can you post a picture of her, I just realized I don't know what she looks like?
> 
> Please, please Tilly go home soon.
> 
> ...


she is in the top left hand corner of this post - very cute and if you look at my profile I have an album of both Tilly and Bella.

Thanks again for EVERYONES support!!

P.S - no sign last night, it has literally been raining for 2 days non stop


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> she is in the top left hand corner of this post - very cute and if you look at my profile I have an album of both Tilly and Bella.
> 
> Thanks again for EVERYONES support!!
> 
> P.S - no sign last night, *it has literally been raining for 2 days non stop*


Awwwww sweetie, your work is much harder when it rains because the cats all take shelter and won't be easily seen. Hopefully, you will get some clear nights soon where they will come out.

When you go out to look, do you walk around covering lots of areas or do you pick a spot and then just stay there for a time watching whats going on around you?


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Awwwww sweetie, your work is much harder when it rains because the cats all take shelter and won't be easily seen. Hopefully, you will get some clear nights soon where they will come out.
> 
> When you go out to look, do you walk around covering lots of areas or do you pick a spot and then just stay there for a time watching whats going on around you?


we used to just walk around a parimeter but now we think she may have been spotted, we are concentrating on that area and being very quiet there. just calling her name softly every now and then. I am seriously considering buying a humane trap and putting it near the area she may be.

Fingers crossed it brightens up soon


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> we used to just walk around a parimeter but now we think she may have been spotted, we are concentrating on that area and being very quiet there. just calling her name softly every now and then. I am seriously considering buying a humane trap and putting it near the area she may be.
> 
> Fingers crossed it brightens up soon


If I may make a suggestion....

The next few dry nights you get, head to the area you have chosen but then just sit in the one spot. Take a rug & cushions and just sit down, quite still, in the one spot. Bring yourself down to 'cat level' and let the cats in the area see that you are non-threatening. Take some treats or smelly pilchards and put some food out to any cats that you see passing by - even if they are not Tilly. She could be close by, watching the other cats near her and following their lead. If she sees them going to a place where there is 'free food' she may follow them. You might have to do this for 2 or 3 nights but what have you got to lose.... If you are moving & the cats are moving, you could keep missing each other. One of you has to stay in one place & it ain't gonna be the cats!!! 

Also though, IF you should be really lucky and see her, try not to get too excited (I know, I know, ask the impossible why don't I???) but if she is now wary the last thing you want to do is scare her off. You might need to be even more patient and go back tothe spot a few more times before you are in a position to catch her. But the most important thing will be, at THAT point, is that you will have seen her & know that she is alive.

Like I said at the beginning though hun, this IS only a suggestion.....


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

I so want her to return home, this needs a happy ending 

Fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> If I may make a suggestion....
> 
> The next few dry nights you get, head to the area you have chosen but then just sit in the one spot. Take a rug & cushions and just sit down, quite still, in the one spot. Bring yourself down to 'cat level' and let the cats in the area see that you are non-threatening. Take some treats or smelly pilchards and put some food out to any cats that you see passing by - even if they are not Tilly. She could be close by, watching the other cats near her and following their lead. If she sees them going to a place where there is 'free food' she may follow them. You might have to do this for 2 or 3 nights but what have you got to lose.... If you are moving & the cats are moving, you could keep missing each other. One of you has to stay in one place & it ain't gonna be the cats!!!
> 
> ...


Will definitely give that a whirl... the weather man said it should brighten up tomorrow so will try then.

Ha ha ha don't get excited!! I'm like a mad woman when I think I've spotted her!! But you're right, I do need to calm it and not scare her off even more!!

Thanks again - brill advice! xxx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

still have everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Another thing you may want to try.... (If I can explain it well that is... )

When you have chosen your spot to sit, and have settled yourself, try to project pictures of yourself sitting where you are to Tilly. 

Then, in your head, become Tilly's eyes. Take yourself down to the view that 'she' would see and 'send' her these images. Try to impress the feeling onto her of the urge to come to you. A really strong urge that she can't resist and has to follow. So, in effect, you become Tilly, you see what she would see and you 'feel' what you want her to feel. Just keep 'sending' these images, over & over & over.

I know this sounds really spacey & 'New Age' but this is a Sonja Fitzpatrick technique and I have used it in the past. Merson used to cross over a road that I hated him going over (despite there being a bloody big field right behind the house!!!) so I did this 'vision' thing on him and it only blimmin' worked!!!  Right down to the bit where I had envisioned him walking away from the road, UNDERNEATH my car in the driveway and over the fence into the field - which is EXACTLY what he did.......!!! :blink:

You might feel right stupid when you're doing this but what the heck....? If it works it works, if it doesn't.... well at least you tried. 

If none of the above makes ANY sense, just say so. I will copy the bit out of the book & mail it up to you to read for yourself.


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Another thing you may want to try.... (If I can explain it well that is... )
> 
> When you have chosen your spot to sit, and have settled yourself, try to project pictures of yourself sitting where you are to Tilly.
> 
> ...


I have read the book - she is a genius!! I will again give this a try also - sounds stupid but I keep talking to myself 'talking to Tilly' if you get what I mean, almost willing her to show herself!! I also say my prayers every night. It seems everything in mine and my OH life is going wrong at the minute... Tilly going, fridge freezer breaking, oven breaking, next door neighbours had a house fire and had firemen in my house at 2am this morning!! Surely we are long overdue some good news soon!!

p.s a few days before she went missing she knocked my BIG mirror over in the bedroom and smashed it!! Let's hope the search doesn't last for 7 years!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> I have read the book - she is a genius!! I will again give this a try also - sounds stupid but I keep talking to myself 'talking to Tilly' if you get what I mean, almost willing her to show herself!! I also say my prayers every night. It seems everything in mine and my OH life is going wrong at the minute... Tilly going, fridge freezer breaking, oven breaking, next door neighbours had a house fire and had firemen in my house at 2am this morning!! Surely we are long overdue some good news soon!!
> 
> p.s a few days before she went missing she knocked my BIG mirror over in the bedroom and smashed it!! Let's hope the search doesn't last for 7 years!!


I'd say having Firemen in me house at 2am in the morning was bloody BRILLIANT news!!!!!       

However, jesting aside, you have been having a rough time of it lately so I really hope that Tilly appears soon so that the rest of your life can get back on track.

When it comes to our cats, nothing we do is EVER silly so talking to her in your head is quite normal. I do that with my two whenever I'm away from home for a few days.

If, on the otherhand, you had said that you'd been talking with your OH.... Well now, THAT is being silly.....!!!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Hun, any more news? Any update on recent events or nights out searching?



Apologies to everyone else now clicking on this thread thinking there might be some good news to read.... Didn't want the OP to think we had forgotten about her.


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all, just an update before the weekend.

We have still had no luck, a few poeple think they may have spotte dher but what with work etc we have been unable to go to the area straight away!

I am going to see if I can buy a humane trap tomorrow and put it near the sheds where she may have been spotted over night so fingers crossed I will have good news Monday morning!

Thanks
Danielle


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You may be able to get a trap on loan from a local shelter. I do hope she is still out there and you are able to get her home


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

do you think they will lend me one? I will try Bleakholt animal sanctuary!! thanks x


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

We are still all keeping paws and fingers crossed for her safe return! xxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Good luck ...i havent forgotten about Tilly...or Angus.
Really hope they both come home this weekend xxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Also fingers crossed from me xxxx

Paws crossed from jet and lilly xxxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

honeysmummy said:


> Good luck ...i havent forgotten about Tilly...or Angus.
> Really hope they both come home this weekend xxxx


Oh No.. who's Angus, is he also missing?? It's strange because around where I live there have been loads of cats missing recently!! Probably because they are in heat eh?!?

Thanks for thinking of her... fingers crossed xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> Oh No.. who's Angus, is he also missing?? It's strange because around where I live there have been loads of cats missing recently!! Probably because they are in heat eh?!?
> 
> Thanks for thinking of her... fingers crossed xx


Angus lives in Canada hun. 

If he's found his way to Stacksteads in Lancashire there will some serious questions asked.....


----------



## Rachaellincoln (May 20, 2011)

Also call rd all of the small rescue shelters - some do not have microchip scanners (not sure if yours is chipped?) so its worth a try.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

still here, still wishing and hoping a happy ending is in sight xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hiya, just checking to see if you have had any luck over the weekend xxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all - no luck again unfortunately  still searching for her though.

Will she be totally feral if I find her? It's been 7 weeks tomorrow  xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you still have had no luck in getting her back 
I don't think she will have turned completely feral though. She may just take more time to readjust to being cared for. I do hope you find her


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope someone has taken her in and you just need to find her where ever that maybe, iv had several cats keep coming in over the years and we always find their owners even if it takes awhile. My thoughts are with you, x


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Viki said:


> I hope someone has taken her in and you just need to find her where ever that maybe, iv had several cats keep coming in over the years and we always find their owners even if it takes awhile. My thoughts are with you, x


Thanks hon - a lot of people think they may have seen her (skinny) but we just need to be in the right place at the right time! fingers crossed!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> Thanks hon - a lot of people think they may have seen her (skinny) but we just need to be in the right place at the right time! fingers crossed!


Hey hun, sorry to hear that Tilly is still getting top prize in the 'Art of Being Elusive' class...... 

However, continuing reports of sightings are positive. :thumbup1:

How big a radius are these reports covering? Are they all within a few streets of each other or are they covering quite a distance? How close are they to your home?

Is there any chance of getting a bunch of chums together, splitting them into groups of two and assigning them to cover a specific area - possibly doing what I suggested last week of just sitting in one place watching the cats going by? Then, if anyone sees a b&w cat they think might be Tilly, they take a pic on the mobile, send it to you and then you can either work a process of elimination or hot-foot over to that location.....

This probably sounds all very MI5 or sumfink, but I'd be trying absolutely everything by now hun - which I know you are doing already.....

I just keep trying to think of things to help you out.....


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Hey hun, sorry to hear that Tilly is still getting top prize in the 'Art of Being Elusive' class......
> 
> However, continuing reports of sightings are positive. :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Sounds horrible but I doubt my friends will help like that... they all seem to be getting a bit wound up by my constant crying/moaning/sadness and seem to want me to 'give up'! My mum and OH are willing to help out though so will try that at the weekend late at night.

I literally have run out of ideas now and I know its just a case of being in the right place! Have written to the local newspaper asking for some publicity so hopefully they will get back to me soon.

It's just so frustrating, I don't know what else to do now!  xx


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> Sounds horrible but I doubt my friends will help like that... they all seem to be getting a bit wound up by my constant crying/moaning/sadness and seem to want me to 'give up'! My mum and OH are willing to help out though so will try that at the weekend late at night.
> 
> I literally have run out of ideas now and I know its just a case of being in the right place! Have written to the local newspaper asking for some publicity so hopefully they will get back to me soon.
> 
> It's just so frustrating, I don't know what else to do now!  xx


dont give you, if thers hope!  and good idea about the newspaper. ill still keep popping in to see how its going. i know how you feel my mums cat has gone missing and we cant find him either


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry you haven't managed to find her.
When you do manage to find her I don't think she will be feral.
Our British Cream Boy went missing 27th of may last year for 6 weeks. It was a living night mare and hard to keep going. Getting phone calls and getting our hopes up, then nothing. We never slept,or eat much, found it very hard to do my work.
Then we did get that phone call. I told the lady i would come round to see but i wouldn't bring the carrier has it is never him. Guess what it was him
Instead of tears of heartache it was tears of joy.

So what i am trying to say is never give up. you will find her when you least expect to. I know you are probably thinking that way cause you are running out of ideas but your wish will come true.

PS Harley our puss had lost weight but he was just as soft and gentle in nature as he was before he went on his travels.


We are sending positive vibes your way and hope you find her this week xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Can't believe it has been 7 weeks  

Still hoping for a happy ending, hope this week is your week xxxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

I know, these 7 weeks have both flown by and dragged at the same time!! 

thanks for your kind messages, still no luck, i'm not even getting any phone calls/texts off people anymore. Half tempted to not bother putting up anymore posters. Having an off day today and being negative but I think it's probably time to accept she's not coming home.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwwww hun, you are just having a down day today. You have got to stay positive.

Somewhere along the line though, you have to start moving on with your life. I would suggest that you now give yourself a time limit and if still nothing by then, try to draw a line under it all and move on. I don't mean this to sound harsh or uncaring, but you could drive yourself demented if you don't let go at some point.

We are all still hoping that she will find her way back to you soon. It sounds as though she is still in the area so it could be just a matter of time before you are both in the same place at the same time.

I continue to hope for you Danielle, my thoughts are still with you.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

Very sad to see that you've still not had any luck. Since your friends won't help this time round, and it could be helpful to have a group of people searching, have you looked into these guys: Cat, dog & pet search and rescue | Find missing or lost cats, dogs, pets UK

Maybe they could help get the lone wanderer home?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Erzs said:


> Very sad to see that you've still not had any luck. Since your friends won't help this time round, and it could be helpful to have a group of people searching, have you looked into these guys: Cat, dog & pet search and rescue | Find missing or lost cats, dogs, pets UK
> 
> Maybe they could help get the lone wanderer home?


WOW!!!!!! Never heard of them but how brilliant do they sound!!!! What a fabulous idea. :thumbup:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Erzs said:


> Very sad to see that you've still not had any luck. Since your friends won't help this time round, and it could be helpful to have a group of people searching, have you looked into these guys: Cat, dog & pet search and rescue | Find missing or lost cats, dogs, pets UK
> 
> Maybe they could help get the lone wanderer home?


I know I can't help you, as you are fairly far away (believe you me if you lived in London I'd be there helping!). I have registered as a volunteer with this website so I can maybe help others in the same situation as you in my area  I'd call it Tilly-inspired!

Did you see the thread on people taking pretty cats and selling them to new homes though? I know it's a bit harsh but may also be something to consider. Their cat had been taken and they had put up lots of ads etc, and a lady called and said she had bought him from some man! So there are cheeky sods out there looking for some quick money, take the prettiest cat in the area (i.e. Tilly, as she is a gorgeous girl!) and sell them to knew homes.

Ems xxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Erzs said:


> Very sad to see that you've still not had any luck. Since your friends won't help this time round, and it could be helpful to have a group of people searching, have you looked into these guys: Cat, dog & pet search and rescue | Find missing or lost cats, dogs, pets UK
> 
> Maybe they could help get the lone wanderer home?


Thanks for this - I have already registered her on here as missing. Contacted them a few weeks ago to ask for prices and they charge £250.00 per person per hour for helping you (trust me if I had the money I would definitely pay it) but it's just too expensive and honestly, I don't think they would have any more luck than what we have.

I am going to say 10 weeks and I will give up - I have put too much of my life on hold and made myself ill with it all so need to move on eventually!! Its heart breaking it really is, if only if only if only!! xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> Thanks for this - I have already registered her on here as missing. Contacted them a few weeks ago to ask for prices and they charge £250.00 per person per hour for helping you (trust me if I had the money I would definitely pay it) but it's just too expensive and honestly, I don't think they would have any more luck than what we have.
> 
> I am going to say 10 weeks and I will give up - I have put too much of my life on hold and made myself ill with it all so need to move on eventually!! Its heart breaking it really is, if only if only if only!! xx


*HOW MUCH????????????????* :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

Are they having a giraffe?????????

How on EARTH can they expect decent, hardworking folks on a normal wage to pay that sort of money. Obviously not planning to be in business for very long......

So if you had 6 people looking for 3 hours that would cost you £4500.

Bl**dy nice work if you can get it!!!! I'm in the wrong business I am!!!! :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats just robbery.

Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

That price is disgusting


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Yet another company preying on the unsuspecting pet owner and using our love & deep caring affection for our pets as a means to make a fast buck....

Sad individuals........


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Actually, that's the day rate, not per hour (I considered using them when Napoleon disappeared). I was quoted £275 per person per day, but 'a day' included time travelling to and from their office in the Midlands - I live in south London, so I reckoned that I would end up paying that for about four hours of actual searching, guessing about two hours travel each way.... and you have to pay expenses on top. 

I'm not sure what the take-up rate is for this service! But I don't want to criticise, no-one is forcing anyone to use them...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Philski said:


> Actually, that's the day rate, not per hour (I considered using them when Napoleon disappeared). I was quoted £275 per person per day, but 'a day' included time travelling to and from their office in the Midlands - I live in south London, so I reckoned that I would end up paying that for about four hours of actual searching, guessing about two hours travel each way.... and you have to pay expenses on top.
> 
> I'm not sure what the take-up rate is for this service! But I don't want to criticise, no-one is forcing anyone to use them...


It's an awful lot of money when you are already up to high doh over your missing cat...

Maybe this forum could look at creating a 'search buddies' network where we volunteer our time to help try & find lost cats in our locality up to say.... a 25mile radius???

Only a thought.......:idea:


----------



## Beckyjr37 (Nov 27, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> It's an awful lot of money when you are already up to high doh over your missing cat...
> 
> Maybe this forum could look at creating a 'search buddies' network where we volunteer our time to help try & find lost cats in our locality up to say.... a 25mile radius???
> 
> Only a thought.......:idea:


And an excellent thought it is too!
I'd be very happy to offer my time to find any local missing pets.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> It's an awful lot of money when you are already up to high doh over your missing cat...
> 
> Maybe this forum could look at creating a 'search buddies' network where we volunteer our time to help try & find lost cats in our locality up to say.... a 25mile radius???
> 
> Only a thought.......:idea:


thats a great idea i wouldnt mind helping anyone look for their lost pet locally :biggrin:


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

2lisa2 said:


> thats a great idea i wouldnt mind helping anyone look for their lost pet locally :biggrin:


I would gladly help people search for their missing pets in my area. I am sure the lady said it was £250 per person but to be fair, when I called I was quite a mess so may have heard wrong! I still can't afford that and to be honest, they don't have anything different to what me and my OH would have if we were searching. Granted they have a carry case and hi tech torches, but I have Dreeeeaamies and a welcoming scent to my cat! Not dissing what they do as it's a good idea but I dunno!! xxx


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

accdvipond said:


> I still can't afford that and to be honest, they don't have anything different to what me and my OH would have if we were searching.


Same reason that I didn't consider it - even if I had the spare cash (and I don't), they would just have been doubling up on what I had already done. However, I am on their alert list, so if a pet goes missing in my area I get an e-mail with the details.

I do hope that Tilly is being looked after by someone, and just waiting to be reunited with you.


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Philski said:


> Same reason that I didn't consider it - even if I had the spare cash (and I don't), they would just have been doubling up on what I had already done. However, I am on their alert list, so if a pet goes missing in my area I get an e-mail with the details.
> 
> I do hope that Tilly is being looked after by someone, and just waiting to be reunited with you.


Thankyou 
I'm on the alerts list too and the amount I get everyday of missing cats is unbelievable!! Hopefully one day I will get an alert from someone saying they've found her!! xx


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

I wish I lived closer so I could help you, even if I could drive I'd gladly travel in return for a cuppa when I arrived 

I'm still keeping positive and honestly I don't think it's the end for your little ninja cat, maybe she's just very good at hide-and-seek


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Some positive news...my OH's friend thinks he saw her near the sheds a few other people have mentioned. He had his dogs with him at the time so couldn't grab her!! He said she was very small and skinny which to me sounds about right! I have a gut feeling about this one so we are going to stake out tonight in the car late on...come Monday i will hopefully be posting lots of cute pictures of her on here for you all to see...fingers crossed


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Oh this makes me happy!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG I hope your dreams come true and you are able to catch her.xx

Will be thinking of you. x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed!!!

Let's hope this is finally the weekend you get your baby back


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh what wonderful, hopeful news!!!! :thumbup:

I'll be honest hun, I teared up when I read it......

I am SOOOOOOOOO wishing & praying for you that THIS will be the Bank Holiday weekend that will bring you lots of happiness.

Good luck hun, all paws & fingers at Moggy Towers will be crossed for you.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Am so hoping for you and yours that your dreams come true

All paws and fingers crossed here for you xxxxx

Sending loads of positive vibes xxxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Such good news ..really hoping this is Tilly...keeping everything crossed 

Tilly....i am going on holiday on thursday and i want to see your lovely little face on this forum by then...you hear me !!...come home


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So hopeful for you xxxx Please let this be the weekend you get her home


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Really hope it's her for both your sakes, it will brighten up your lives to have your wishes fulfilled and a happy outcome. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh, please, please, please let it be her and I hope that you manage to get her back. Fingers crossed that we hear good news for you, if thoughts from all us PF'ers would help her be found then it's a definite that she'll be back with you.

Good luck x


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone! feeling positive about this one and can't wait til nightfall!!

Another question for everyone - has anyone ever used/experienced animal communication?? I have been doing some research on the internet and there is a lady that offers 'communication sessions' whereby she can speak to a missing pet and find out info regarding its whereabouts/health etc. 

I'm not usually one to go for stuff like this but I was wondering if anyone has any positive stories about this kind of stuff?? Her testimonials look very promising - or am I just wasting my money??!?! xxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

:w00t: I'm keeping my fingers crossed, and Storm and Benji will both be keeping front and back paws crossed for you during the weekend! I'm hoping that she is soon back with you!

Word of advice though, try not to get too excited if you do see her, I know it's difficult but crouch down low and offer her treats and keep talking to her, if you try and rush her the risk is she gets scared of you and disappears from the area. Easy for me to say - it's not my kitty, so I know how you will feel when you see her, but please bring her back home so we can have a happy ending  xxxxxxx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh i really do hope it is tilly, take her favourite food she likes, or a toy she loved to play with and be really patient and get her attention, hope you see her. i think id be down there nearly all day.
could really do with some lovely news, and this would really make a lot of peoples day, fingers crossed for you ,
michellex


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> Thanks everyone! feeling positive about this one and can't wait til nightfall!!
> 
> Another question for everyone - has anyone ever used/experienced animal communication?? I have been doing some research on the internet and there is a lady that offers 'communication sessions' whereby she can speak to a missing pet and find out info regarding its whereabouts/health etc.
> 
> I'm not usually one to go for stuff like this but I was wondering if anyone has any positive stories about this kind of stuff?? Her testimonials look very promising - or am I just wasting my money??!?! xxx


Hmmmmm..... sounds a wee bit 'iffy' to me hun...... I dunno....  I'd ask myself why would my cat 'talk' to a stranger...... I think, if you have read your Sonya Fitzpatrick, you are just as qualified as any stranger to use this technique.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Glad to hear there has been another sighting, I really hope there is good news on monday xxxx


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Fingers and Paws still crossed for you,

Come home kitty!

Love Em, Moriarty and Tabitha xxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hope you find her soon fingers crossed for you


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

any joy over the weekend accdvipond?


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi

No no joy over the weekend  Not in a good place!

Danielle


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Massive hugs (((hug))). I'm so sorry that you don't have any positive news 
Easy to say 'don't give up' but so hard for you to carry on. Thinking of you and still hoping and praying that you find Tilly xxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh hun, I am so sorry..... 

How was the weather up there? It has been a bit cold & grim here in the Midlands so maybe she was sheltering away somewhere......

Did you see many cats whilest you were looking or were they rather sparse?


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Still thinking of you and Tilly  xx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh hun, I am so sorry.....
> 
> How was the weather up there? It has been a bit cold & grim here in the Midlands so maybe she was sheltering away somewhere......
> 
> Did you see many cats whilest you were looking or were they rather sparse?


Weathers been a nightmare, lots of rain. No we didnt spot many cats at all over the weekend.

My OH just text saying he found a half eaten dead badger near the sheds she was spotted so that could be a positive!!??xxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

We are also looking after my OH sisters kitten next week while she's in Florida!! I read somewhere that sods law has it that as soon as you get a 'new' kitten they generally come home!!!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> Weathers been a nightmare, lots of rain. No we didnt spot many cats at all over the weekend.
> 
> My OH just text saying he found a half eaten dead badger near the sheds she was spotted so that could be a positive!!??xxx


Could very well be! She won't have come out due to the rain but I'd concentrate any further efforts to the area  xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> Weathers been a nightmare, lots of rain. No we didnt spot many cats at all over the weekend.
> 
> My OH just text saying he found a half eaten dead badger near the sheds she was spotted so that could be a positive!!??xxx


Well they say the weather is improving this week so with a bit of luck she might pop her head out from wherever she is.

What kind of 'sheds' are they? Is is an allotment site, or a bunch of old buildings that are called the sheds? Can you get inside them or are they all closed up tight? So many questions again, I know, but with good reason....


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Well they say the weather is improving this week so with a bit of luck she might pop her head out from wherever she is.
> 
> What kind of 'sheds' are they? Is is an allotment site, or a bunch of old buildings that are called the sheds? Can you get inside them or are they all closed up tight? So many questions again, I know, but with good reason....


yeah i hope so 

They are old sheds, with a snickett at the side going to the main road but there is a 'mini wood' near them - its difficult to describe!
No you can't get in them, I'm not sure who they belong to, some look like they are used and some derilict... there are lots of mini holes at the bottom where she could potentially be climbing in!

You always gimme loadsa good tips so I don't mind answering in the slightest


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

accdvipond said:


> We are also looking after my OH sisters kitten next week while she's in Florida!! I read somewhere that sods law has it that as soon as you get a 'new' kitten they generally come home!!!


Let's hope that this is the case and you looking after this kitten might be an omen for good news :thumbup1:

Positive Thinking from us all


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> yeah i hope so
> 
> They are old sheds, with a snickett at the side going to the main road but there is a 'mini wood' near them - its difficult to describe!
> No you can't get in them, I'm not sure who they belong to, some look like they are used and some derilict... there are lots of mini holes at the bottom where she could potentially be climbing in!
> ...


I would be concentrating on some of the old derilict ones and seeing if I could make some of the mini-holes into slightly bigger holes that I could perhaps crawl through for a better look around. I'd also be checking the doors on some of the crappy ones to see if they can be opened enough for me, or someone little, to squeeze into. I'd also go up straight after work, or early evenings, to see if anyone was there that might give me access to the more securely locked ones just for a quick look inside although you may have already done this bit.....


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I would be concentrating on some of the old derilict ones and seeing if I could make some of the mini-holes into slightly bigger holes that I could perhaps crawl through for a better look around. I'd also be checking the doors on some of the crappy ones to see if they can be opened enough for me, or someone little, to squeeze into. I'd also go up straight after work, or early evenings, to see if anyone was there that might give me access to the more securely locked ones just for a quick look inside although you may have already done this bit.....


I've not been able to find out who owns them yet - but still working on it.

One thing that I was worried about was diturbing her hiding place and scaring her away, I have literally just been sat on the side of the wall in complete silence for half an hour at a time ... just waiting!

We have left loads of food there and it has been eaten everytime (thats not to say mice/squirrels etc have eaten it though!)

Doing our Asda shop tonight so will get some strong tinned fish!

I'm not giving up - I refuse to! People think I'm mad after all this time but I just can't bring myself to give up on her!! xx


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh I hope she comes home soon!

Just a thought and I don't know if it would work... Maybe if you didn't leave food out for a bit it would encourage her to come out and about more to look for food and then you might have more chance of spotting her?? It's catch22 I know because obviously you don't want her to starve but at the moment she might have got in to the habit of knwing there will be food there and so she's sneaking out when it's quiet, eating and then going back to her hidey hole. I've no experience of this, thank god, so I've no idea if it'll work - just a thought.

Don't give up - she has to be aroud somewhere!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> I've not been able to find out who owns them yet - but still working on it.
> 
> One thing that I was worried about was diturbing her hiding place and scaring her away, I have literally just been sat on the side of the wall in complete silence for half an hour at a time ... just waiting!
> 
> ...


Pilchards & sardines are good. If you can warm them up before you head out this will make them pong even more.

And NOBODY here thinks you are mad hun. We all admire that fact that you have kept on looking for this long and HAVEN'T given up. You know that we are all rooting for Tilly to come home soon and reward all your efforts.

Can you tell me the name of the street the sheds are on, or they are nearest to or the name of the wood or area (you can PM me if you wish for the sake of privacy) and I'll see if there is anyway we can find the info for you.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> We are also looking after my OH sisters kitten next week while she's in Florida!! I read somewhere that sods law has it that as soon as you get a 'new' kitten they generally come home!!!


This is one sods law i so want to come true for you xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

[QUOTE=accdvipond;2523241

I'm not giving up - I refuse to! People think I'm mad after all this time but I just can't bring myself to give up on her!! xx[/QUOTE

You not mad, your doing everything you can possibly do, to see if theres any chance of finding your darling and getting her back where she belongs xxxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Pilchards & sardines are good. If you can warm them up before you head out this will make them pong even more.
> 
> And NOBODY here thinks you are mad hun. We all admire that fact that you have kept on looking for this long and HAVEN'T given up. You know that we are all rooting for Tilly to come home soon and reward all your efforts.
> 
> Can you tell me the name of the street the sheds are on, or they are nearest to or the name of the wood or area (you can PM me if you wish for the sake of privacy) and I'll see if there is anyway we can find the info for you.


Ahh thank you - they are across the road from the rose n bowl in stacksteads (OL13 0UG) up the snickett where the 'mini forest' is at the very bottom of Booth Road (possibly Tunstead)

I have asked loads of people if they know who owns them without any luck


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> Ahh thank you - they are across the road from the rose n bowl in stacksteads (OL13 0UG) up the snickett where the 'mini forest' is at the very bottom of Booth Road (possibly Tunstead)
> 
> I have asked loads of people if they know who owns them without any luck


these are them on the link below:

booth roady stacksteads - Google Maps


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

accdvipond said:


> these are them on the link below:
> 
> booth roady stacksteads - Google Maps


across from st josephs school


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Danielle

It's been a while since we heard from you - have you had any luck finding the elusive Tilly???? Still got everything crossed for you hun.... 

Cheers

Moggy
xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Hi Danielle
> 
> It's been a while since we heard from you - have you had any luck finding the elusive Tilly???? Still got everything crossed for you hun....
> 
> ...


Glad you brought this back up

Fingers crossed we hear good news x


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Same here, all fingers and paws crossed. I'd like to think your abscence is down to her coming back and you now prefer her to us  xxxxxxx


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi All

Sorry not been on for a while, been really busy with work.

Unfortunately she has still not turned up and not been spotted, almost 10 weeks now so I doubt very much we will find her. I reckon someone has taken her in!!

On a lighter note... we have my OH sisters kitten living with us for a while so at least Bella isn't too lonely without Tilly!! 

Thanks again for asking xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry that it isn't better news  I do hope she's somewhere safe and will maybe make her way back home to you - stranger things have happened. Meanwhile enjoy your kitty guest for as long as she is staying :thumbsup:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hopefully, she is somewhere safe for you, am hoping that stranger things do happen on this one for you xxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear she hasn't returned or been spotted  I bet she has been taken in as she is really cute so somebody decided to give her a nice home (even though she already has a nice home!)

Oh by the way, is she microchipped? Might have been asked before but there are too many pages to trawl 

Ems x


----------



## accdvipond (Apr 15, 2011)

missye87 said:


> Sorry to hear she hasn't returned or been spotted  I bet she has been taken in as she is really cute so somebody decided to give her a nice home (even though she already has a nice home!)
> 
> Oh by the way, is she microchipped? Might have been asked before but there are too many pages to trawl
> 
> Ems x


No she isn't... it's so frustrating because I was going to get it done when I took her in to be spayed but thought there was no point as I was never planning on her ever going out!! Sods law! We have had Bella chipped now just incase!
We are still looking but it is slowly becoming clear that she's not around - either nice and snug in someone elses house or god forbid had an accident


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Doubt it would be an accident, people know you are looking for a cat with her description! Probably all cosy and warm in somebody's house  xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

So sorry Danielle that Tilly is still AWOL......  I had really hoped that she'd be home by now.

As already said, she might still reappear sometime when you least expect it. I would also prefer to think that someone nice has given her a home rather than she had a accident. 

Big (((hugs))) for you babe.

xx


----------

